# Rechner für unter 800 €



## Handballcop (23. Oktober 2019)

*Rechner für unter 800 €*

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Sohn möchte gerne seinen neuen PC selber zusammen stellen und selber zusammen bauen. Er hat sich ein paar Hardwarekomponenten zusammen gestellt und ich möchte gerne Wissen ob die Alle zusammen funktionieren und/ oder ob er es bessere Lösungen für weniger Geld gibt. 

Anbei der LInk: 

eigenen PC zusammen gestellt Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir/ meinen Sohn ein paar Tipps und Tricks für die Zusammenstellung geben.

Danke


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Hey Handballcop,

herzlich willkommen im Forum! 

Bei der Zusammenstellung kann man noch einiges optimieren. Die CPU würde z.B. auf dem Mainboard überhaupt nicht booten ohne BIOS-Update vom Händler. Auf eine HDD würde ich komplett verzichten und das Netzteil ist stark überdimenstioniert. Dafür fällt die Grafikkarte bei dem Budget etwas zu schwach aus.

Für 800€ kriegen wir etwas Schönes zusammengebastelt  Um das optimal zuschneiden zu können fehlen aber noch ein paar Informationen. Dafür haben wir hier im Forum einen Fragebogen, dann ist alles übersichtlcih gesammelt: Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten
Wenn ihr den einmal möglichst detailliert ausfüllt (-> Anmerkungen im Spoiler bitte beachten), können wir euch gezielt beraten.

Toll, dass sich dein Sohn an einen Eigenbau wagt 

Viele Grüße
Florian

*Edit*
Eine Sache vorneweg: Die wichtigste Entscheidung wird sein, ob es bei der CPU der Ryzen 5 2600 oder der 3600 wird. Den 2600 gibt es aktuell für 80€ weniger, der 3600 ist fast doppelt so teuer. *Bei gängigen, modernen Spielen werden allerdings beide CPUs in dem System gleich viele FPS produzieren.* Das liegt daran, dass idR. die Grafikkarte limitieren wird. Man kann sich das so vorstellen: In einem Spiel hat jede CPU eine maximale Zahl an Bildern pro Sekunde, die sie produzieren kann. Diese Zahl kann man messen, indem man die Grafikkarte als limitierenden Faktor wegnimmt. Das geht entweder mit einer sehr starken Grafikkarte, oder indem man Auflösung und Grafiksettings runterschraubt. Die beiden Sachen erhöhen nämlich nur die Last auf die Grafikkarte. Der 2600 stemmt schon fast alle modernen Spiele mit deutlich über 60 FPS, oft über 100 (eine entsprechende Grafikkarte vorausgesetzt). Umgekehrt würde z.B. die RX 580 in vielen modernen Titeln (1080p, hohe Einstellungen) auf gut 60 FPS kommen (Zahlen erfunden zur Verdeutlichung). Es würde sich also lohnen den 2600 zu nehmen, und die 80€ zu sparen oder in eine stärkere Grafikkarte (GTX 1660Ti/Vega 56) zu stecken. Oder: In den allermeisten Spielen (1080p, hohe Einstellungen) wirst du mit dem 2600 + GTX 1660Ti mehr FPS bekommen, als mit dem 3600 + RX 580, weil eh die Grafikkarte limitiert.
Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen. Das sind sehr CPU-intensive Spiele (z.B. Anno 1800), oder eSport-Titel, die oft mit niedrigen Einstellungen gespielt werden, um möglichst viele FPS zu bekommen. Da wäre ein 3600 sinnvoll.
Beim 3600 kommt dazu, dass das eine neue CPU ist. Die einzigen Boards unter 100€, auf denen der läuft, sind die MSI B450 Max Boards. Z.B. das MSI B450-A Pro Max oder das MSI B450 Tomahawk Max. Der 2600 läuft auf allen Boards mit B450 Chipsatz.


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Einkaufswagen ~800€ Gaming PC

Ich hatte auch zuerst den 3600 ausgewählt, aber wenn man bei dem Budget auf Spiele konfiguriert, dann sollte man schon eine RTX20XX nehmen.
Beim Board kann man eventuell sparen, aber ich würde auch nicht das letzte Brett wählen, um ein Stabiles Fundament zu haben.


----------



## Handballcop (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Hallo Florian, 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Bisher nutzt mein Sohn einen ca. 7 Jahre alten Aldi Rechner von medion.

Nun ist mein Sohn 16 Jahre alt geworden und er ist doch öfters am Rechner. 

Er braucht den neuen Rechner Hauptsächlich für Internet,  Videobearbeitung (er hat eine Dji Drohne und macht tolle Filme mit hoher Auflösung bis 4 k) und er spielt aktuell Strategiespiele LS19 und Anno.

Schön wäre wenn alles ruckelfrei und die Filmbearbeitung schnell läuft.

Wenn die Komplettlösung Richtung 700 € geht und niedriger wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Handballcop (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Danke. Master Bytez, 850 € ist etwas zu hoch. Er muss alles selber von seinen Geburtstagsgeld zahlen.  Dazu kommt noch Windows 10 pro 64 bit


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Videobearbeitung in 4k benötigt 32gb Ram.


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

@Master_Bytez
Du weißt doch noch nicht mal, in welcher Auflösung gespielt wird. Für 1080p ist die RTX 2060S Overkill, da würde ich maximal 'ne Vega 56 nehmen.
Der 2600X läuft auf dem X370 nicht, wenn ein altes BIOS drauf ist. Und das Board hat auch kein USB BIOS Flashback.
Beim Netzteil tu ich mal so, als ob ich das übersehen habe 

@TE
Das hört sich für mich dann doch nach 3600/2700(X) an. Mit welchem Programm werden die Videos geschnitten? Und wie TrueRomance schreibt, Videobearbeitung in 4K ist leider sehr anspruchsvoll. Dafür konfigurieren wir idR. Rechner mit 1500€+.
Dann kannst du meinen Roman in der ersten Antwort auch vergessen, das bezog sich auf Spielerechner.

*Edit*
Das hier würde ich mal als Minimum ansetzen:
1 Crucial P1 SSD 1TB, M.2 (CT1000P1SSD8)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000031BOX)
1 G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-32GISB)
1 MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DP (V341-064R)
1 MSI B450-A Pro Max (7B86-022R)
1 Kolink Castle, Glasfenster
1 be quiet! System Power 9 400W ATX 2.4 (BN245)
~750€

Spielen in 4K ist damit nicht drinnen, 1080p wird aber gut gehen.

*Edit2*
Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit als OEM Key für Dreimarkfuffzig auf eBay schießen, die sind auch legal. Beispiel.


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> @Master_Bytez
> Du weißt doch noch nicht mal, in welcher Auflösung gespielt wird. Für 1080p ist die RTX 2060S Overkill, da würde ich maximal 'ne Vega 56 nehmen.
> Der 2600X läuft auf dem X370 nicht, wenn ein altes BIOS drauf ist. Und das Board hat auch kein USB BIOS Flashback.
> Beim Netzteil tu ich mal so, als ob ich das übersehen habe



Das Board bekommst du mit aktuellem Bios wenn du es beim kauf angibst!
Was stimmt denn mit dem Netzteil nicht?

@Flori der arme Sohn tut mir jetzt schon leid, du stellst ihm ein Rechner mit Teurem Quatsch und billigem wichtigen Komponenten zusammen.
Wenn man nicht viel Geld ausgeben kann, dann braucht man auch kein BeQuit "Luxus" PSU und Case, und dafür eine Schwache Grafigkarte…..


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Nach einem BIOS-Update laufen die auch drauf. Nur um das durchzuführen braucht man eine alte, kompatible CPU. Wenn man Pech hat, und das Board schon eine Weile beim Händler liegt und mit altem BIOS ausgelieftert wird, startet der Rechner nicht.
Naja, das Netzteil ist 10 Jahre alt. Da hat sich einiges getan, was die Technik angeht. Schutzschaltungen z.B., und alte Netzteile sind im Gegensatz zu neuen Netzteilen gruppenreguliert. Das heißt, dass die 3,3V, 5V und 12V Schiene alle voneinender abhängig sind, weil die Spannungen an einer Spule erzeugt werden. Moderne PCs nutzen fast ausschließlich die 12V Schiene, aber belasten die anderen weniger. Deshalb kann die Spannung auf der 3,3V und 5V Schiene abfallen, was auf Dauer z.B. die Datenträger schädigen kann. Moderne Netzteile sind "Indy", da werden die drei Spannungen an drei verschiedenen Spulen erzeugt und sind unabhängig.

*Edit*


Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Das Board bekommst du mit aktuellem Bios wenn du es beim kauf angibst!


Sicher? Das ist Mindfactory:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich will nicht weiter diskutieren, wenn das dem TE nichts bringt.

*Edit2*
Eine RTX 2060 Super an das 29€ Inter-Tech Argus zu hängen ist eine sehr zuverlässige Methode, um 400€ zu verbrennen, oder sogar mehr, wenn sich der komplette PC verabschiedet. Die 20€ sind echt am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Habe schon alles geändert, du hast schon Recht, das mit dem Bios kann man nicht jedem zumuten.
Habe die Liste längst geändert
Einkaufswagen ~750€ Gaming PC


----------



## Handballcop (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Habe schon alles geändert, du hast schon Recht, das mit dem Bios kann man nicht jedem zumuten.
> Habe die Liste längst geändert
> Einkaufswagen ~750€ Gaming PC



Das Mainboard hat nur 2 Steckplätze für den Arbeitsspeicher.  Reicht das? Und muss ich auch auf das Bios Update achten?


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> …...Eine RTX 2060 Super an das 29€ Inter-Tech Argus zu hängen ist eine sehr zuverlässige Methode, um 400€ zu verbrennen, oder sogar mehr, wenn sich der komplette PC verabschiedet. Die 20€ sind echt am falschen Ende gespart.



Kannst du mal bitte über neue Posts kommunizieren, und nicht immer deine vorhandenen editieren!

Die CPU habe ich mit 150Watt, die GPU mit 250Watt veranschlagt, da bleiben also 150Watt "puffer" übrig. Das Netzteil hat ein Aktiven PFC und einen leisen Lüfter.....


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte über neue Posts kommunizieren, und nicht immer deine vorhandenen editieren!


Du hast doch das alte Netzteil (ein Super Flower von 2010) rauseditiert, und das Inter-Tech rein. Das war in Beitrag #3, darauf habe ich geantwort.

Aber ich lasse mich nicht weiter so anreden, I'm out. Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner beim Videoschnitt


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> Das Mainboard hat nur 2 Steckplätze für den Arbeitsspeicher.  Reicht das? Und muss ich auch auf das Bios Update achten?



Das es nur 2 Steckplätze hat, heißt das du keine 2 zusätzlichen Ram dazu machen kannst, wenn du mal aufrüsten möchtest auf 32GB Ram eventuell.
Ich habe auch nur 16GB, das ist auch zur Zeit eine absolut gängige Größe. Aber wenn du die Option haben möchtest gucke ich nochmal

Ein Anbieter sagt zum Board:
"Das Mainboard hat meinen Ryzen 2600x sofort erkannt und auch alles andere funktionierte ohne Probleme. 
Es hat zu dem geringen Preis wirklich viele Anschlüsse auch mehr als man wirklich braucht. 
Die Optik gefällt mir nicht so, das der geringe Preis gleicht das aus, falls es einem um ein Preis-Leistungssystem geht dann kommt er an diesem Mainboard nicht vorbei es läuft einwandfrei und hat genügend Anschlüsse!


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Du hast doch das alte Netzteil (ein Super Flower von 2010) rauseditiert, und das Inter-Tech rein. Das war in Beitrag #3, darauf habe ich geantwort.
> Aber ich lasse mich nicht weiter so anreden, I'm out. Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner beim Videoschnitt



Sehr Erwachsen! Ciao


----------



## Master_Bytez (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

773€ Rechner bei Mindfactory inkl. Versand

Habe das Mainboard nochmal geändert, so kannst du ggf. noch Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten. Das Board ist Kompatibel mit dem 2600X
Habe auch noch ein Stylisches Gehäuse raus gesucht, ist sogar sehr günstig.


----------



## TrueRomance (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Wo hast du fiese verhunzten Konfigs her?


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wo hast du fiese verhunzten Konfigs her?



Was stimmt denn nicht damit? Das ist ein Forum um darüber zu reden, also wenn du schlau bist dann zeige es, oder geh halt mit Flori spielen


----------



## moritz777 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nicht damit? Das ist ein Forum um darüber zu reden, also wenn du schlau bist dann zeige es, oder geh halt mit Flori spielen



Wieso empfiehlst du nen 2600x für Videobearbeitung?
Macht halt keinen Sinn.
Und dann die 16gb ram...
Grafikkarte viel zu überdimensioniert mit der 2060S.
Gehäuse mit billigem acrylglasfenster.
Da is einiges falsch


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

@ Handballcop: beantworte am besten mal den Guide (wurde dir ja verlinkt). Solange wir nicht wissen, was evtl außer dem PC und dem OS gebraucht wird, macht es auch keinen Sinn hier über irgendwelche Konfigs zu diskutieren (ob gut oder schlecht, lass ich jetzt mal außen vor)...


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> @ Handballcop: beantworte am besten mal den Guide (wurde dir ja verlinkt). Solange wir nicht wissen, was evtl außer dem PC und dem OS gebraucht wird, macht es auch keinen Sinn hier über irgendwelche Konfigs zu diskutieren (ob gut oder schlecht, lass ich jetzt mal außen vor)...



Ich hatte bereits darauf geantwortet.

Mein Sohn ist 16 Jahre und macht viel Videobearbeitung, ist im Internet und spielt ein paar Strategiespiele Anno und LS19 hauptsächlich.

Wir haben auch schon mit dem Aldi PC Medion Akoya P87003 (MD34205) geliebäugelt.  Aber er möchte auch gerne was fürs Auge, somit die Scheibe im Gehäuse


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wo hast du fiese verhunzten Konfigs her?



Hallo TrueRomance,

was hast Du den für einen Vorschlag?


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Bloß keinen Medion PC.

Ich würde mal langsam anfangen.
Eine 1660ti oder RX580, b450 tomahawk max, 
Für 4k halt Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C16G4D32AESB/BLS2K16G4D32AESB) ab €'*'155,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland zwingend erforderlich,
Crucial P1 SSD 1TB ab €'*'105,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Oder
Patriot Burst 960GB ab €'*'89,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'49,33 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Base 500 schwarz, Glasfenster ab €'*'65,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann schauen was übrig ist. Eventuell einen ryzen 2600/3600.

Wenn es leise sein soll, bedarf es nich eonen Kühler für die CPU. 
https://geizhals.de/alpenfoehn-brocken-eco-advanced-84000000148-a2016216.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Aber für 4k Bildverarbeitung kann man beim RAM nicht sparen und die restliche Hardware ist schon untere Budgetgrenze. Günstiger sollten die Teile nicht gewählt werden. Also FlorianKI hat schon alles gesagt.

Es lässt sich leider nicht jeder Einsatzzweck in jedes Budget quetschen wenn es sinnvoll sein soll.



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nicht damit? Das ist ein Forum um darüber zu reden, also wenn du schlau bist dann zeige es, oder geh halt mit Flori spielen



Sieht halt aus wie ein fertig PC.


----------



## moritz777 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Man könnte auch die ripjaws nehmen, die sind nochmal etwas günstiger:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) ab €' '127,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bloß keinen Medion PC.
> 
> Ich würde mal langsam anfangen.
> Eine 1660ti oder RX580, b450 tomahawk max,
> ...


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

@TrueRomance

PC 3 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

da liege ich aber weit über 800 € - ich muss aber darunter kommen.

Was für eine CPU? AMD Ryzen 5 2600? Muss das Mainbord MSI B450 Tomahawk Max neues Bios Update bekommen um die CPU zu erkennen??


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G ab €' '318,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland hat sogar 3.

Keine asus. Schau nach einer sapphire 580.

Für den 2600 reicht ein normales tomahawk oder asrock pro4
Für den 3600 ein max.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Also Pauschal mal 32GB als Arbeitsspeicher zu veranschlagen ist total Fail. Das zeigt mal wieder das sich niemand wirklich versucht in den TE
hinein zu versetzen. Wenn du seit Jahren mit dem einem alten Medion PC unterwegs warst, tut es eigentlich jedes aktuelle Rig, jetzt viel Geld für
den Markennamen oder ein schönes äußeres aus zu geben ist unnötig. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das jemand der für 800€ einen Kompletten
Rechner kaufen möchte, dass der eine 8K Video Drohne hat, und Youtube Star Videos schneidet.
PCGH hat sogar in einem Artikel einen PC mit ähnlichen specs erstellt.

@TrueBullshit, wenn du einen PC zusammen stellst dann nutze doch wenigstens den Geizhals Wunschzettel, das macht sogar der TE,
außerdem spielt der Junge bei deiner "Zusammenstellung" dann wohl mit OnBoard? Grafig??


----------



## markus1612 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Also Pauschal mal 32GB als Arbeitsspeicher zu veranschlagen ist total Fail. Das zeigt mal wieder das sich niemand wirklich versucht in den TE
> hinein zu versetzen. Wenn du seit Jahren mit dem einem alten Medion PC unterwegs warst, tut es eigentlich jedes aktuelle Rig, jetzt viel Geld für
> den Markennamen oder ein schönes äußeres aus zu geben ist unnötig. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das jemand der für 800€ einen Kompletten
> Rechner kaufen möchte, dass der eine 8K Video Drohne hat, und Youtube Star Videos schneidet.
> ...



Bei den aktuellen RAM Preisen kann man ruhig direkt zu 32GB greifen.

Fertig-PCs sind überteuert, das ist das Problem.
Es geht nicht um einen schönen PC, sondern um Preis/Leistung.

Was ist eigentlich mit dir falsch, dass du hier direkt beleidigend wirst?
Er hat doch Geizhals Links gepostet.
Als ob der TE nicht in der Lage ist, sich durch die zu klicken und die in eine Wunschliste zu adden.

Liest du auch die Posts von anderen?
Er hat ne 1660 oder RX580 empfohlen.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ich hab doch zur Graka was gesagt oder nicht?
Für 4k Videobearbeitung sind 32gb Ram Pflicht sonst nützt dir keine Hardware was weil der Ram voll läuft und aktuell hat der TE seine Videos noch nicht un 4k bearbeiten können, möchte dies aber gern tun. Was bringt es dann 16gb zz empfehlen wenn es 32 sein MÜSSEN! Er hat keine 8k Drohne. Da hast du mal recht. Aber ne 4k Gopro.
Wie ich Links teile überlässt du bitte mir. In meiner Liste sind ca. 250 Artikel...

Und bleib bitte sachlich.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen RAM Preisen kann man ruhig direkt zu 32GB greifen.


Aber bei dem aktuellen Budget des TE kann man NICHT direkt das dreifache für Ram ausgeben, das steht dann nicht mehr im Verhältnis.
Ihr tut so als ob man mit 16GB Ram kein Videoschnitt machen kann 



markus1612 schrieb:


> Fertig-PCs sind überteuert, das ist das Problem.
> Es geht nicht um einen schönen PC, sondern um Preis/Leistung.


Ich habe keinen Fertig-PC konfiguriert, sondern alles einzeln raus gesucht und so günstig wie es eben geht zusammen gestellt.



markus1612 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dir falsch, dass du hier direkt beleidigend wirst?


Auf Seite 1 wurde schon angefangen, mich an zu gehen, ich sehe kein Grund nicht "mit gleichen Waffen zu kämpfen".



markus1612 schrieb:


> Liest du auch die Posts von anderen?
> Er hat ne 1660 oder RX580 empfohlen.


Du ließt wohl keine Posts, der TE will nicht mal 800 sondern eher 700€ ausgeben!

Ich bin sehr sachlich


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Für 700 Taler wird es aber mit seinen Anforderungen nichts. Ich kann für 700 auch keinen 4k gamingrechner zusammenstellen nur weil der TE das will.
32gb ram sind Pflicht. Es geht nicht anders.


----------



## markus1612 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Aber bei dem aktuellen Budget des TE kann man NICHT direkt das dreifache für Ram ausgeben, das steht dann nicht mehr im Verhältnis.
> 
> 
> Ich habe keinen Fertig-PC konfiguriert, sondern alles einzeln raus gesucht und so günstig wie es eben geht zusammen gestellt.
> ...



Der Aegis kostet mit 32GB rund das Doppelte von 16GB.

Günstig und mies, wie bereits am Netzteil klar wird.

Anzugehen? Ich hab keine Beleidigungen, sondern lediglich valide Kritik gesehen.

Ahja, aber du darfst mit ner schrottigen Konfiguration für 775€ ankommen.
Sehr interessant.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Für 700 Taler wird es aber mit deinen Anforderungen nichts. Ich kann für 700 auch keinen 4k gamingrechner zusammenstellen nur weil der TE das will.
> 32gb ram sind Pflicht. Es geht nicht anders.



Es geht ja auch nicht um 4K Gaming, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Also 16gb Ram reichen für 4K Videoschnitt, wenn er in absehbarer zeit mal wieder Geld hat, kann er sich einfach noch 16gb dazu stecken.

@Markus, "Ahja, aber du darfst mit ner schrottigen Konfiguration für 775€ ankommen." das ist eine Microagression, wundere dich also nicht über mein verhalten!


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Eine RTX 2060 sehe ich bei dem geringen Budget/Anwendungszweck auch nicht. Dann schon eher zu einer RX 580/590 greifen, die für Spaß in Full-HD und mit kleineren Abstrichen bei der Bildquali auch für WQHD gut auslangt. Ein Xilence-Netzteil würde ich auch nicht unbedingt verbauen, dann schon eher die 20€ Aufpreis in ein PP 11 investieren. Ist sinnvoll und hat nix mit Markentreue zu tun...

Beim Tomahawk Max ist kein Bios-Update nötig. Und warum will denn Papi nix dazugeben Könntest ja dem Sohnemann den RAM/die Graka/oder die SSD finanzieren. Er hat sich was zusammengespart (finde ich auch richtig, denn so lernt er die Dinge zu schätzen und zu achten) aber etwas finanzielle Unterstützung wär doch hier mMn nicht verkehrt. 

So nach dem Motto: das ist dein Weihnachten...

Gruß


----------



## markus1612 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Also 16gb Ram reichen für 4K Videoschnitt, wenn er in absehbarer zeit mal wieder Geld hat, kann er sich einfach noch 16gb dazu stecken.
> 
> @Markus, "Ahja, aber du darfst mit ner schrottigen Konfiguration für 775€ ankommen." das ist eine Microagression, wundere dich also nicht über mein verhalten!



Kommt drauf an, wie groß die Videos sind.
4K Videomaterial frisst dir auch 32GB zum Frühstück, wenn es groß genug ist.

Na wenn du meinst


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie groß die Videos sind.
> 4K Videomaterial frisst dir auch 32GB zum Frühstück, wenn es groß genug ist.
> Na wenn du meinst



Video


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Der Aegis kostet mit 32GB rund das Doppelte von 16GB.
> 
> Günstig und mies, wie bereits am Netzteil klar wird.
> 
> ...



Sollte nur ein Beispiel sein, dass manches nicht umsetzbar ist.


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ist das Budget etwas eng, tun`s auch 16GB RAM noch a weng...

Gruß


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Video

Hier Thema Netzteil !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,


Hallo Handballcop,

könntest Du bitte zuuerst herausbekommen, welche Videoschnittprogramme Dein Kind nutzt. Das ist die Hauptfunktion. Das Internet und Offive sind problemlos mit jedem Rechner zu nutzen, bei Spielen gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Anforderungen. Wenn ich Anno 1800 höre, ist der Ryzen 5-3600 gesetzt. Parallel wäre spanneend zu wissen, was er bisher für einen Rechner nutzt, ob der aufrüstbar ist oder ausschlachtbar. 

Der Threat geht hier leider etwas in die Irre, weil es mehr Flügelkämpfe, denn gute Beratung ist. Versuchen wir also zuerst Strultur in das Thema zu bekommen


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Nochmal zum Thema RAM: wenn Bild-/Videobearbeitung nicht *professionell* genutzt wird, sollten 16GB eigentlich reichen, oder? Gut, in dem Bereich bin ich selbst beileibe kein Profi...

Gruß


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Also vegas und Premiere will für 4k Bearbeitung 32GB. Bei anderen Progs wird das nicht anders sein. Professionell oder nicht, wenn der Ram voll ist, ist es mist. Dann hilft nur mehr Ram.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema RAM: wenn Bild-/Videobearbeitung nicht *professionell* genutzt wird, sollten 16GB eigentlich reichen, oder? Gut, in dem Bereich bin ich selbst beileibe kein Profi...
> 
> Gruß


Dazu müssten wir das Programm kennen, die verwendete Auflösung und die Länge der Film sowie die Häufigkeit. Und ja, "schlimmer" als 16GB wäre es, die Daten von der HDD zu nehmen und wieder dort hin zu schreiben. Je nach Programm kann es darum sinnvoll sein zwei SSDs zu nutzen. Eine für die Rohdaten die zweite für die berechneten Daten. 

Weiter ist wichtig, ob das Programm Nvidia Cuda unterstützt, dann wären auch GTX 1660 und höhere interessant. Und wenn das Programm nur wenige Kerne unterstützt, mag auch ein Intel i5-9400F seine Berechtigung haben

Darum brauchen wir für eine fundierte Beratung mehr Wissen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/Tests/Rangliste-Bestenliste-1143392/
...


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dazu müssten wir das Programm kennen, die verwendete Auflösung und die Länge der Film sowie die Häufigkeit. Und ja, "schlimmer" als 16GB wäre es, die Daten von der HDD zu nehmen und wieder dort hin zu schreiben. Je nach Programm kann es darum sinnvoll sein zwei SSDs zu nutzen. Eine für die Rohdaten die zweite für die berechneten Daten. Weiter ist wichtig, ob das Programm Nvidia Cuda unterstützt, dann wären auch GTX 1660 und höhere interessant


2 SSD`s und "höher" wie GTX 1660 sind schwierig, wenn Papi sagt, das eher 700€ die eigentliche Schmerzgrenze sind

Gruß


----------



## moritz777 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Video
> 
> Hier Thema Netzteil !



350-Watt-Netzteile im Test: Ein ganzes Testfeld patzt bei den Schutzschaltungen (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Kein Überstromungs-/überhitzungsschutz
Aufjedenfall richtig gutes netzteil


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



moritz777 schrieb:


> 350-Watt-Netzteile im Test: Ein ganzes Testfeld patzt bei den Schutzschaltungen (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
> 
> Kein Überstromungs-/überhitzungsschutz
> Aufjedenfall richtig gutes netzteil



Ich finde gut das du dich konstruktiv beteiligst, aber der Test von ComputerBase bezieht sich auf ein älteres und viel kleineres Netzteil von Xilence.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

760,-€, 
R-3600, 16GB, Vega 56, 2 x 250GB SSD, 1 x 2TB SSD, BeQuiet B9-600W, Shakoon Gehäuse

Und wenn das Referenz Design der Vega irgendwann zu laut wird, kommt ein separater Kühler für 25,-€ drauf
Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> 760,-€,
> R-3600, 16GB, Vega 56, 2 x 250GB SSD, 1 x 2TB SSD, BeQuiet B9-600W, Shakoon Gehäuse
> 
> Und wenn das Referenz Design der Vega irgendwann zu laut wird, kommt ein separater Kühler für 25,-€ drauf
> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de



Finde ich auch ziemlich gut, aber würde eher die HDD weg lassen(kann man immer noch nachrüsten) und beim Board, Gehäuse und Netzteil sparen um auf eine 2060 Super zu kommen. Das hat dann auch Gamingtechnisch Zukunft,
ein Ram oder eine HDD kannst einfach und günstig nachrüsten, eine Grafigkarte nicht. Außerdem hast du bei einer AMD Karte die CudaCores nicht, wie du selber schon gesagt hast.
Warum die SSD zum gleichen Preis und halber Kapazität wie die 500GB SanDisk?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und wenn das Referenz Design der Vega irgendwann zu laut wird, kommt ein separater Kühler für 25,-€ drauf


Das Vega-Referenzdesign ist von Anfang an laut, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Und bitte nicht immer davon ausgehn, das jeder einen Kühlerumbau will und kann. Dann die Sache, wenn dabei doch was schiefgeht und die Garantie futsch ist. Bisher hat sich in meinem näheren Dunstkreis da keiner "rangetraut"...

Gruß


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Besonders beim NT spart man nicht für ne fettere Graka.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Besonders beim NT spart man nicht für ne fettere Graka.



Eine RTX2060Super ist per Definition nicht gerade "Fett"
In dem von mir verlinkten Video hat er es sogar empfohlen.


----------



## moritz777 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Ich finde gut das du dich konstruktiv beteiligst, aber der Test von ComputerBase bezieht sich auf ein älteres und viel kleineres Netzteil von Xilence.



Das mag stimmen, deswegen hat dein verlinktes die beiden schutzschaltungen gemäß datenblatt trozdem nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Das Vega-Referenzdesign ist von Anfang an laut


Mit 16 stört das nicht, wenn mit 100 dB(A) die Musik im Hintergrund dröhnt.
Der originale CPU-Kühler ist auch alles andere als leise. Auch da sollten min. 20,-€ investiert werden:
LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 ab €'*'19,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Es war ein Vorschlag, was im Budget drin ist. Und wer einen Rechner alleine aufbaut, 
kann auch in einem Jahr, wenn man dann doch mehr Ruhe haben will, einen Kühler wechseln.

- Offtopic-





FlorianKl schrieb:


> Aber ich lasse mich nicht weiter so anreden, I'm out. Viel Spaß mit dem Rechner beim Videoschnitt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber Du kannst doch Hilfesuchende nicht mit Dilettanten alleine lassen? Du berätst hier
immer perfekt. Lass Dich nicht vertreiben.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Die einzigen Netzteile von Xilence, die man für Budgetsysteme nehmen kann, sind die A+: Xilence Performance A+ Serie 430W ATX 2.4 ab €' '37,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland usw...
Seit es die System Power 9 von be quiet! zum gleichen Preis gibt, hat man aber eine gut Alternative. Die A+ waren vorher für Budgetrechner aber eine gute Wahl, die sind DC/DC und haben alle Schutzschaltungen.
Ansonsten sind alle Netzteile von Xilence nicht zu empfehlen, zumindest, soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



moritz777 schrieb:


> Das mag stimmen, deswegen hat dein verlinktes die beiden schutzschaltungen gemäß datenblatt trozdem nicht



Ausgestattet mit folgenden Sicherheitsschaltungen: OVP (Überspannungsschutz), UVP (Unterspannungsschutz), SCP (Kurzschlussschutz), OLP (Überlastungsschutz) Niedriger Stand-By Stromverbrauch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Ausgestattet mit folgenden Sicherheitsschaltungen: OVP (Überspannungsschutz), UVP (Unterspannungsschutz), SCP (Kurzschlussschutz), OLP (Überlastungsschutz) Niedriger Stand-By Stromverbrauch


Und, merkst Du nicht was fehlt?  Könntest Du jetzt versuchen, dieses Thema nicht weiter mit merkwürdigen "Beratungen" zu torpedieren? Danke


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Und z.B. OTP (Übertemperaturschutz) fehlt. Zudem bringt es nichts, wenn die Schutzschaltungen zwar da sind, aber zu spät oder gar nicht greifen. Das ist bei den günstigen Netzteilen leider oft der Fall.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Und, merkst Du nicht was fehlt?  Könntest Du jetzt versuchen, dieses Thema nicht weiter mit merkwürdigen "Beratungen" zu torpedieren? Danke



Also wenn du eine bessere Lösung für das Budget Problem hast dann lass es uns wissen. Inhaltlose Aussagen und nicht nachvollziehbare Lösungswege von dir bringen auch keinen TE weiter


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Also wenn du eine bessere Lösung für das Budget Problem hast dann lass es uns wissen. Inhaltlose Aussagen und nicht nachvollziehbare Lösungswege von dir bringen auch keinen TE weiter


Ein BeQuiet B9-600W. Da ist alles drin,wdas drin sein muss und es kostet wenig und hat genug Leistung, um mit einer Vega nicht abzuschalten. Mit einer RX-590 nimmt man die 500W Variante und mit einer GTX 1660 die 400W Variante.  Mein Gott noch mal ...  

Und jetzt sollten wir warten, was der Themenstartetr für Antworten gibt


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> Ich hatte bereits darauf geantwortet.
> 
> Mein Sohn ist 16 Jahre und macht viel Videobearbeitung, ist im Internet und spielt ein paar Strategiespiele Anno und LS19 hauptsächlich.
> 
> Wir haben auch schon mit dem Aldi PC Medion Akoya P87003 (MD34205) geliebäugelt.  Aber er möchte auch gerne was fürs Auge, somit die Scheibe im Gehäuse



Damit weiß hier noch keiner, wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt wird, welchen Monitor ihr habt (oder ob einer gebraucht wird), ob es ein Eigenbau in Frage kommt....


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ein BeQuiet B9-600W. Da ist alles drin,wdas drin sein muss und es kostet wenig und hat genug Leistung, um mit einer Vega nicht abzuschalten. Mit einer RX-590 nimmt man die 500W Variante und mit einer GTX 1660 die 400W Variante.  Mein Gott noch mal ...
> Und jetzt sollten wir warten, was der Themenstartetr für Antworten gibt



Schön das du mal wieder was Konstruktives schreibst.... 
Das Netzteil ist ja nicht viel teurer, also eine gute Wahl, wenn es denn jetzt endlich "sicher" genug für euch ist.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Damit weiß hier noch keiner, wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt wird, welchen Monitor ihr habt (oder ob einer gebraucht wird), ob es ein Eigenbau in Frage kommt....


... und die Schnittsoftware ist auch noch wichtig.



Spoiler






Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Schön das du mal wieder was Konstruktives schreibst....





Master_Bytez schrieb:


> [...] das ist eine Microagression [...]


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Zusammenfassung, bevor das ganze hier weiter ausartet mit unnötigen gebytez:

Hallo 

ideal wäre es zu wissen:
- Welche Programme und welcher Nutzungsumgang (z.B. Video über 60min)
. Welcher Monitor und welche Auflösung der zu erstellenden Spiele

und am besten füllst Du diesen Fragenkatalog aus, das macht es für die, die Beraten, merklich einfacher und fundierter


1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*? 

 2.) Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor? 

3.) *W**elche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment? 

 4.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?

5.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst? 

 6.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?

 7.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?

 8.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?

 9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?

 10.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*?


- Offtopic -
eine der wichtigsten Funktionen aller Foren ist die ignorierfunktion. Damit kann man nerviges kindliches Störfeuer effektiv ausblenden


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> @OffToppic, Die Rote hat angefangen damit mich einen Dilettant zu nennen, ergo generiere ich meine Antworten danach
> 
> Der TE hat bestimmt schon gar keine Lust mehr hier mit zu lesen, wie sich die Leute im Forum gegenseitig angehen anstatt zusammen vernünftig die beste Hardware zusammen zu stellen.
> Immer gleich alles vom anderen schlecht reden, nur um hier als allwissend dar zu stehen zu können. Das Flori und die rote immerzu unsachlich werden zeigt bloß
> ihre Unzulänglichkeiten und schlechte Teamfähigkeit, aber das ist eigentlich was der TE brauch.


----------



## fleXRr (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Mahlzeit, habe auch einmal was zusammengestellt und dabei versucht im Rahmen zu bleiben, ggf. lässt sich hier die CPU austauschen, falls das Budget doch etwas näher in Richtung 800€ gehen darf.

Geizhals.de

Damit sollte Videoschnitt, FHD Gaming (natürlich mit entsprechenden Settings) usw. kein Problem sein, 

Ohne jemanden beleidigen zu wollen, würde ich von der Konfig von Master_Bytez Abstand halten, hier passen meiner Meinung nach zu viele Dinge nicht und machen in deinem Fall keinen Sinn.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Das Tomahawk passt nicht in das Citadel. Da Anno (ich nehme mal an 1800) gespielt wird, ist der 3600 vielleicht die bessere Wahl statt des 2000er Octacore. Ansonsten sieht das ordentlich aus  Ist auch quasi meine Konfig von der ersten Seite...

Trotzdem ist die Schnittsoftware und andere Dinge aus dem Fragebogen noch wichtig, also abwarten und Tee trinken  Ist sonst nur ein Ratespiel.


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Genau, lassen wir den TE doch erst einmal wieder zu Wort kommen. Den trifft sicher der Schlag...

Gruß


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



fleXRr schrieb:


> ….Ohne jemanden beleidigen zu wollen, würde ich von der Konfig von Master_Bytez Abstand halten, hier passen meiner Meinung nach zu viele Dinge nicht und machen in deinem Fall keinen Sinn.



Nö bin nicht beleidigt, nur verwundert das so viel nicht passen soll. Was genau passt da denn deiner Meinung nach nicht?


----------



## fleXRr (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Das Tomahawk passt nicht in das Citadel.



Ups da hast du Recht, habe es mit dem Kolink Castle verwechselt, ist bereits im Warenkorb ausgetauscht. 

Ryzen 2700 vs Ryzen 3600 ist halt eine Budget Frage (persönliche würde ich den Aufpreis zum 3600 in Kauf nehmen)


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Nö bin nicht beleidigt, nur verwundert das so viel nicht passen soll. Was genau passt da denn deiner Meinung nach nicht?



Nun bin ich verwundert...bin der Meinung, dass das inzwischen (mehrfach) geklärt wurde ^^


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Nun bin ich verwundert...bin der Meinung, dass das inzwischen (mehrfach) geklärt wurde ^^



Naja viele andere hier meinen man kann eigentlich nur mit 32GB Videoschnitt machen, was ja nicht stimmt.
Aber wenn du dich auch in die Riege "alles andere ist doof, was nicht wie ich denkt" einreihen möchtest, bitte.
Ich lass mich nicht mit schnöden ja/nein abspeisen, wenn etwas aus deiner Sicht nicht gut ist, dann sollte es auch einen Faktischen
Hintergrund und nicht nur einen Subjektive Hintergrund haben

video


----------



## fleXRr (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Nö bin nicht beleidigt, nur verwundert das so viel nicht passen soll. Was genau passt da denn deiner Meinung nach nicht?



Um dich nicht länger auf die Folter zuspannen

Die 480 GB SSD ist eher lauwarm, bei viel Rohmaterial für 4K Videos und ein paar Spiele ist diese gleich voll

Ryzen ....X Varianten sind ihren Aufpreis nicht wert, vor allem bei einem knappen Budget

Das Mainboard ist qualitativ nicht hochwertig und macht gerne Probleme mit RAM (kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen)

Die Grafikkarte ist für die Anforderungen völlig OP, daher sollte das Geld besser auf andere Komponenten verteilt werden, von denen der TE mehr profitiert

Das Netzteil ist nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand, wenn in 1-2 Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte gekauft wird, muss das NT auch gleich mit getauscht werden


Ich hoffe das stillt jetzt deinen Wissensdurst


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



fleXRr schrieb:


> .....Ich hoffe das stillt jetzt deinen Wissensdurst



Nee um mich geht es hier nicht, eine Einseitige Betrachtungsweise bringt nur am Ende nix.

Die SSD kann später noch erweitert werden, für einen schmalen Taler kann man da noch aufwerten.
Gleiches gilt für den Ram, wenn es denn nötig werden sollte.

Der Ryzen 2600X ist bloß aus Kostengründen gewählt worden, aber hat trotzdem gute Leistung, eine non X geht natürlich auch.

Das Mainboard hat gute Bewertungen, aber wenn du ein besseres im Kostenrahmen kennst, lass es mich wissen.

Eine AMD Karte zu verbauen, und somit auf GGF die Nutzung der CUDA Technik zu verzichten, ist nicht ratsam.
Bei deiner Konfiguration muss er ja in 1-2 Jahren eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen.

Das Netzteil wurde schon geändert, aber bei einem 700€ PC fast 100€ ins NT zu stecken, wenn es auch ein günstigeres tut, ist OP.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Niemand schlägt ein 100€ NT vor.

Die großen Videoschnittprogramme (Premiere, Resolve, ...) funktionieren per OpenCL genauso mit einer AMD-Karte, wie über Cuda mit einer von Nvidia. Trotzdem ist das Programm wichtig, da für Resolve z.B. mehr Budget in die Grafikkarte fließen sollte, und dann bei der CPU ggf. den 2600.

Da 4K-Material bearbeitet wird, sind 32GB RAM zwingend notwendig. Die kosten zum Glück im Moment nur 110€.

Und das alles bringt nichts, bevor es einen ausgefüllten Fragebogen gibt. Ich hätte gar nicht antworten sollen


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, er hat doch einen Rechner, da hat er doch genug Storage für den Anfang, da muss man also nicht so viel Geld einplanen jetzt.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Niemand schlägt ein 100€ NT vor.
> Die großen Videoschnittprogramme (Premiere, Resolve, ...) funktionieren per OpenCL genauso mit einer AMD-Karte, wie über Cuda mit einer von Nvidia. Trotzdem ist das Programm wichtig, da für Resolve z.B. mehr Budget in die Grafikkarte fließen sollte, und dann bei der CPU ggf. den 2600.
> Da 4K-Material bearbeitet wird, sind 32GB RAM zwingend notwendig. Die kosten zum Glück im Moment nur 110€.



Finde ich gut, wenn du im Kostenrahmen 32gb unbedingt rein bekommst ohne immer nur an der Graka zu sparen dann sieht es doch gut aus.
Ich will nicht mit biegen und brechen meine Konfig hier durch bekommen, sondern nur verhindern das der Junge eine zu schwache GPU bekommt,
welche halt nur gerade jetzt ausreichend ist.


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Hallo Zusammen,

echt toll das Ihr euch alle die Zeit nehmt und mir tolle Infos gebt. Leider ist mein Kopf jetzt total voll und bald weiß ich gar nichts mehr.

Mein Sohn schneidet aus 5 Stunden Videomaterial, kleine Filmchen zusammen. Er möchte dieses sehr gerne mit 4 K jetzt machen, weil unser Aldi PC (Medion mit i3 und glaube eine onboard Grafikkarte)) dieses nicht zulässt.  er benutzt dafür Vegas Pro 17 und Movavi Video Suite 18. Und er spielt Anno 1800 und LS 19.

Wir haben uns überlegt, dass wir bis max. 800 € anfangen. Somit legen wir mehr Wert  aus das Mainboard und auf die CPU und auf die Grafikkarte und werden den Arbeitsspeicher, Lüfter für CPU, Festplatte und Netzteil später aufrüsten. z.B zu Weihnachten.

deshalb habe ich mal nach meinen besten Wissen, was ich so alles von Euch aufgeschnappt habe, eine Konfiguration vorgenommen, die sich glaube ich gut erweitern lässt.

PC 5 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Es wäre echt gut wenn wir unter 800 € Richtung 700 € bleiben.


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade eingefallen, er hat doch einen Rechner, da hat er doch genug Storage für den Anfang, da muss man also nicht so viel Geld einplanen jetzt.



Stimmt ich könnte da das Netzteil und den Arbeitsspeicher und die Festplatte raus nehmen und somit bis 700 € CPU, Mainboard und Grafikarte investieren. Ich schicke gleich mal die genauen Daten des Rechners

Es ist ein Medion MD 8338
Modell PC MT 14
Typ MED MT 625


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> PC 5 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Es wäre echt gut wenn wir unter 800 € Richtung 700 € bleiben.



Sieht ganz gut aus, aber die RX580 ist bei aktuellen Titeln, fast schon am Ende, für nicht viel mehr Kohle bekommst eine Vega56, die besser performt.

Was von deinem alten Rechner noch verwertbar ist, werden wir sehen, aber eine neue 1TB HDD brauchst eigentlich nicht kaufen, wenn er jetzt
auch schon eine HDD besitzt.

Das Board halte ich für unnötig teuer, vielleicht hat da jemand eine Idee zu was billigerem.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Der Arbeitsspeicher wird DDR3 sein, und damit nicht kompatibel mit einem neuen System (DDR4). Die Netzteile in den Fertigrechnern sind auf das spezielle System abgestimmt, und damit wahrscheinlich ebenfalls nicht mit dem neuen PC kompatibel. Für die genannten Anwendungen und Spiele würde ich es so machen, wie auf Seite 1 in Beitrag #7. Sind 750€ mit Sichtfenster aus Temperglas, 32GB RAM, 'ner schnellen NVMe-SSD für den Videoschnitt usw... Der 3600 hat dabei genug Leistung für Anno und zum Rendern, die RX 580 ist eine ordentliche Karte für 1080p.

Eine Info zum verwendeten Monitor wäre noch gut. Wenn der 4K ist, müssen die Spiele in 1080p gespielt werden, aber das ist kein Beinbruch.

In deiner Konfiguration passt der 3600 nicht auf das Mainboard (Z390), das ist ein Board für Intel-CPUs. Ansonsten geht das ja in eine ähnliche Richtung


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> ….In deiner Konfiguration passt der 3600 nicht auf das Mainboard (Z390), das ist ein Sockel für Intel-CPUs. Ansonsten geht das ja in eine ähnliche Richtung



Hab ich glatt überlesen


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Nee also von deinem alten Rechner würde ich nur die HDD verwenden für den Anfang. Das NT wird denke ich auch zu schwach sein.
Vielleicht verkaufst den Rechner für 50-100€ bei eBay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ja, ich würde den Aldi-Rechner auch verkaufen.

Was mir noch einfällt: Statt der 1TB SSD könnte man auch eine 500GB SSD verbauen, und dazu eine 2/3/4TB HDD als Datengrab für fertige Videoschnitt-Projekte. Optimal wäre natürlich jetzt die 1TB SSD, und dann später eine HDD als Datengrab nachrüsten. Das geht, ohne das System neu aufsetzen zu müssen.
500GB NVMe-SSD: Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 500GB ab €'*'61,91 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, aber die RX580 ist bei aktuellen Titeln, fast schon am Ende, für nicht viel mehr Kohle bekommst eine Vega56, die besser performt.
> 
> Welche Vega 56 meinst du??
> 
> Graifkkarten Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

So würde ich es machen:
752€

Ryzen 3600 + 32GB RAM dabei.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> Master_Bytez schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sieht ganz gut aus, aber die RX580 ist bei aktuellen Titeln, fast schon am Ende, für nicht viel mehr Kohle bekommst eine Vega56, die besser performt.
> ...


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

aktualisierter Warenkorb


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> So würde ich es machen:
> 752€
> 
> Ryzen 3600 + 32GB RAM dabei.



Hallo jhnbrg,

muss ich bei den Board noch ein Bios update machen?? oder läuft das alles


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Der 3600 läuft nicht auf dem ASRock ohne BIOS-Update vom Händler. Das MSI B450-A Pro Max für 7€ mehr nehmen und gut 

Von der ASRock Vega 56 würde ich Abstand halten. Eine Vega 56 produziert viel Abwärme, das Blowerdesign kriegt die nicht weg bzw. ist sehr laut. Die RX 580 reicht als Beschleuniger beim Videoschnitt und zum spielen in 1080p gut aus. Keine Ahnung, wo die in aktuellen Titeln am Ende sein soll. Da bekommt ihr für 170€ ein Custommodell mit Axiallüfter. Die günstigste Vega 56, die ich nehmen würde, ist die Asus Strix. Die gibt's gerade für 270€ bei Saturn/MediaMarkt. Für 1080p ist die allerdings überhaupt nicht nötig. Zumal mit der RX 580 auch ein kleineres Netzteil reicht.
Und es ist nicht so, als ob man mit der Vega 56 plötzlich in 4K spielen könnte.

Eine Info zum Monitor fehlt immer noch.


----------



## moritz777 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Beim ram würd ich noch die dual channel version nehmen


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Eine Info zum Monitor fehlt immer noch.[/QUOTE]

Er möchte sich später einen neuen Monitor kaufen, deshalb habe ich keine Angaben gemacht. Er geht dafür arbeiten


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Alles klar 

Wenn der neue Monitor WQHD oder sogar 4K wird, würde ich stark empfehlen, das Budget um 100€ zu erweitern, und die Vega 56 zu nehmen. Aber eine im Customdesign, wie die erwähnte Asus Strix: ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 56 OC Gaming ab €'*'269,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (aktuell im Abverkauf bei MediaMarkt/Saturn)
Die Vega 56 zieht aber wirklich viel Strom, deswegen würde ich beim Netzteil nicht unter das PP11 500W gehen: be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab €' '59,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn das zu teuer wird, wirklich mit einem 16GB RAM-Riegel anfangen: G.Skill Aegis DIMM 16GB, DDR4-3000 ab €'*'56,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Da sollte dann zeitnah ein zweiter nachgerüstet werden.

Und um das Budget noch weiter zu drücken vielleicht nur mit einer 500GB SSD anfangen: Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 500GB ab €'*'61,91 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Jetzt hänge ich wieder bei der Grafikkarte fest.  so ein Mist.

MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DP (V341-064R) für 169 €

oder 

ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX Vega 56 OC Gaming, ROG-STRIX-RXVEGA56-O8G-GAMING, 8GB HBM2, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DP (90YV0B50-M0NA00)  für 269 €

oder

8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 Phantom Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) für 217 €

oder

.....

soll ich nehmen?!


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Um in 1080p zu spielen ist die gut genug. Wenn der neue Monitor eine höhere Auflösung als 1080p hat, wovon ich stark ausgehe, geht ihr aber die Puste aus. Je höher die Auflösung, desto stärker muss die Grafikkarte sein.


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Mir fällt noch was ein.

Kann ich eine TV Karte (SAT) und Soundkarte bei den  MSI B450-A Pro Max (7B86-022R)   anschließen.


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Mir fällt noch was ein.

kann ich später eine TV Karte und Soundkarte an MSI B450-A Pro Max (7B86-022R)  anschließen?


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Wenn es eine moderne PCI*e*-Karte ist ja. Ist sie noch PCI, dann nein. Das können wir mit der Modellbezeichnung rausfinden. Eine Soundkarte ist bei den neuen Mainboards aber eigentlich nicht nötig, es sei denn, es wird sehr hochwertiges Audioequipment angeschlossen.


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Um in 1080p zu spielen ist die gut genug. Wenn der neue Monitor eine höhere Auflösung als 1080p hat, wovon ich stark ausgehe, geht ihr aber die Puste aus. Je höher die Auflösung, desto stärker muss die Grafikkarte sein.



Wenn ich einen Bildschirm kaufe mit 1920x1080 reicht MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, 2x HDMI, 2x DP (V341-064R) für 169 € definitiv aus - so verstehe ich das?!

und bei 3440x1440 reicht diese nicht.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Wenn er 4k bearbeiten will, sollte es auch ein 4k Monitor sein.
Auf dem lässt sich sehr gut 1080p spielen kann da 4k ein ganzes vielfaches von 1080p ist.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Genau, *es geht hier nur um den Spielbetrieb*. Also die Auflösung, in der die Spiele laufen. Da packt die RX 580 nicht viel über 1920x1080. Man kann aber im Spiel die Auflösung auf 1920x1080 stellen, obwohl man z.B. an einem 3840x2160 Monitor spielt. Dann werden vier Pixel zu einem zusammengefasst. Für den Alltagsbetrieb in 4K (3840x2160) reicht die RX 580 locker aus, das braucht keine Grafikleistung.

In 4K kann man übrigens mit quasi keiner Grafikkarte außer der 1200€ RTX 2080Ti spielen, weil so viel Leistung gebraucht wird  Mit der Vega 56 könnte man noch ganz passabel in WQHD spielen (2560x1440).


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Props an Florian, True Romance und alle die hier durchgehalten haben trotz Master_Bytez 
Der Thread hat mich gerade auf der Arbeit äußerst unterhalten. 
Bitte Master Bytez denk nochmal darüber nach, ob du hier die Leute in der Kaufberatung beraten willst. 
Ich hab auch schon in nem anderen Thread genau sowas von dir gesehen, was einfach vorne und hinten nicht stimmt. 
Du verunsicherst hier unwissende Leute und erzeugst Diskussionen die nicht sein müssen, weil sich quasi alle einig sind, außer dir. 
Sorry fürs OT.

Um noch was @Topic zu sagen:
Ich würde den Fokus bei dem Anwendungsprofil definitiv auf den Unterbau legen. Heißt Ram (32GB), CPU möglichst stark und eben NICHT eher der Fokus auf GPU.
Ryzen 5 3600 ~190€
B450 A-Pro Max ~90€
Aegis 32GB ~110€
PP11 ~60€
Crucial P1 1TB ~100€
GPU irgendwas in Richtung 1660Ti oder RX590 ~200€
Gehäuse z.b. Kolink Stronghold o.ä. für ~50€
Summe=800€
Hab mir jetzt die Konfigs der beratenden Leute nicht exakt angeguckt, aber ich schätze es läuft so ziemlich in diese Richtung


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

kann ich auch später den Ryzen 7 oder 9 auf den MSI B450-A Pro Max (7B86-022R)  unterbringen oder muss dann auch ein anderes Board her


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Wenn du komplett sicher gehen willst, später eventuell nen ordentlichen 8 Kerner drauf setzen willst und sicher sein willst das die Spannungswandler auch nordentlich gut gekühlt werden, dann nimm 12€ mehr in die Hand und nimm das Tomahawk Max. Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Genau, das Tomahawk Max packt sogar den 12-Kerner. Das A Pro Max sollte den auch packen. Die Spannungsversorgung ist identsich, nur der Kühlkörper auf den Spannungswandlern ist beim Tomahawk eine Ecke größer. Das Tomahawk hat als nette Zugabe noch einen USB-C Anschluss, also die 12€ kann man ruhig investieren. Da die Zusammenstellungen auf maximale Preisleistung getrimmt waren, haben wir zuerst das A Pro Max empfohlen.

*Edit*
Dir qualmt wahrscheinlich schon der Kopf, deswegen musst du das hier nicht lesen. Eine Aufrüstübersicht zu allen AMD-Boards findest du hier, falls dich das interessiert:
AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.3 (2019-09-04)
Der 12-Kerner entspricht @stock (= ohne Übertaktung) etwa der 100 Ampere Spalte. Da siehst, du dass sowohl das Tomahawk, als auch das A Pro einen grünen Haken haben (man muss etwas runterscrollen zu den B450 Boards). Das Gigabyte B450M S2H, das mal im Raum stand, ist gelb, da würde ich keinen 12-Kerner draufpacken.


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Also diese

MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (7C02-020R) 

Hatten wir auch schon einmal


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> Also diese
> 
> MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (7C02-020R)
> 
> Hatten wir auch schon einmal


Genau das hier:

MSI B450 Tomahawk Max ab €'*'98,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

sonst kannst du die obige Konfig von diesem David (oder so...) genau so eintüten... Oder soll ich dir die noch einmal mit Links hinpflastern?

Gruß


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Hey, ich glaube wir haben uns entschieden. So soll er aussehen. Ist zwar etwas teurer als erwartet, da muß mein Sohn durch und noch etwas Geld dazu verdienen.

PC 6 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Jetzt kommen wir der Sache langsam näher 

Für diese GPU/CPU Kombi reicht das PP11 in der 400W Variante locker:
be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'49,28 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Weiterhin ist der mitgelieferte Kühler des 3600 wirklich brauchbar, die 40€ kann man sparen. Einen besseren Kühler kann man später immer noch nachrüsten.

Das Gehäuse leuchtet zwar schön, es sieht aber so aus, als ob der Airflow schlecht wäre. Die Front sieht sehr geschlossen aus, und es wird nur ein 12cm-Lüfter mitgeliefert.
Ich würde mich da entscheiden zwischen:
Kolink Castle ab €'*'44,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (Preisleistung)
be quiet! Pure Base 500 schwarz, Glasfenster ab €'*'66,21 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland gibt's auch in grau und weiß
Sharkoon Pure Steel RGB Black ab €'*'74,30 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (RGB)

Ansonsten  Eintüten und glücklich werden.


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> Hey, ich glaube wir haben uns entschieden. So soll er aussehen. Ist zwar etwas teurer als erwartet, *da muß mein Sohn durch und noch etwas Geld dazu verdienen.*


Ich find die erzieherische Maßnahme ja gut, aber Papi sponsert wirklich nix dazu... Beim Pure Power reicht die 500W-Variante (goldene Mitte) dicke.

Gruß


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Von Kingston bin ich nicht überzeugt. Die früheren sind sehr warm geworden und sind in der lese und schreibrate eingebrochen. Weiß aber nicht ob die a2000 da besser ist.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Props an Florian, True Romance und alle die hier durchgehalten haben trotz Master_Bytez
> Der Thread hat mich gerade auf der Arbeit äußerst unterhalten.
> Bitte Master Bytez denk nochmal darüber nach, ob du hier die Leute in der Kaufberatung beraten willst.
> Ich hab auch schon in nem anderen Thread genau sowas von dir gesehen, was einfach vorne und hinten nicht stimmt.
> ...



Ich finde ja schön das du eine Meinung hast, aber du stellst dich nur selbst ins falsche Licht mit deiner Äußerung.
Hier jetzt in den Thread rein zu schneien, und mit den anderen in eine Kerbe hauen, nur um paar Likes ab zu stauben,
das ist schon ziemlich minderbemittelt. Wenn du alleine gefragt werden willst, so wie Florie etc, dann musst du in einem
PC Laden Arbeiten, wo der Kunde dann nur deine Meinung hat. Das hier ist aber ein Forum wo man damit rechnen muss,
das mehrere Leute ihre Meinung dazu äußern, und das hilft auch dem TE wenn Menschen, nicht wie du, zusammen arbeiten. 
Damit kommst du anscheinend auch nicht klar. Vielleicht ist dieses Forum nichts für dich


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



> Hier jetzt in den Thread rein zu schneien, und mit den anderen in eine Kerbe hauen


Ich bin hier grundsätzlich fast in jedem Thread aktiv, das hat nix mit rein schneien zu tun. 


> nur um paar Likes ab zu stauben,
> das ist schon ziemlich minderbemittelt.


Wat? Wir sind doch hier nicht bei Facebook, wen hier ernsthaft "Likes" interessieren der ist denk ich hier vollkommen falsch. 


> das mehrere Leute ihre Meinung dazu äußern


Können sie ja auch nicht, aber wenn die Meinung nun mal unsinnig ist, muss man danach nicht noch hartnäckig darauf beharren weil hier ein potentieller Käufer Schrott bestellt sonst.


> und das hilft auch dem TE


Du hast hier min. 5 Seiten vollgespammt, ich denke nicht, dass du dem TE auch nur in einer Sache geholfen hast. 


> Damit kommst du anscheinend auch nicht klar. Vielleicht ist dieses Forum nichts für dich


Ich denke eher, dass du mit Kritik an deiner eigenen Konfig nicht klar kommst, so wie du dafür argumentiert hast. 

So und damit hab ich jetzt einmal darauf geantwortet was du gesagt hast und damit hat sichs auch  Wir wollen ja nicht noch weiter den Thread hier vom TE zumüllen.
Edit: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ing-pc-monitor-bis-900-euro.html#post10068481
Hier ist schon der 2. Thread heute wo deine Konfig auf Kritik gestoßen ist, von völlig anderen Leuten als hier und das auch zu Recht, mit der du nicht klar gekommen bist.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Problem war von vorn herein, das meine Konfig kollektiv als Müll abgetan wurde, ohne Erläuterung. Ihr habt eure anfängliche Konfig auch schon zig mal geändert,
also war es am anfang ja auch "Müll". Mich ärgert nur das dumme Verhalten, alles andere sofort schlecht zu reden, und dann die eigene Meinung durch zu boxen.
Wenn du und die anderen euch dadurch besser fühlt, das ihr die seid, die hier den Leuten immer zur geilsten Hardware raten, dann bitte.
Ich wollte einfach nur Helfen, was ihr vor habt....


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Mich ärgert nur das dumme Verhalten, alles andere sofort schlecht zu reden...



Welche Kommentare erwartest du denn bei Sachen, die (vorsichtig formuliert) nicht dem besten technischen Standard entsprechen? Wie z.B. das Netzteil? Und warum versuchst du die ganze Zeit die 2060S durchzuboxen, wenn man lieber das Geld in CPU und Ram investieren sollte. Es ist zwar ein Forum, wo jeder seine Meinung hat. Dennoch sollte man bessere Vorschläge akzeptieren und nicht sofort beleidigt sein.

@all User: bleibt mal locker! Diskutiert woanders, denn dieses Offtopic hilft dem TE nicht weiter.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ich habe über jeden Punkt der Konfig normal mit euch geredet, im Gegensatz zu den anderen hier.
Wieso soll ich meine Meinung durch boxen? Jeder Punkt der Anfänglichen Konfig wurde hier noch besprochen,
ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf irgendwas bestanden, wollte nur nicht das die Graka das schwächste Glied
der Konfig wird


----------



## moritz777 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Problem war von vorn herein, das meine Konfig kollektiv als Müll abgetan wurde, ohne Erläuterung. Ihr habt eure anfängliche Konfig auch schon zig mal geändert,
> also war es am anfang ja auch "Müll". Mich ärgert nur das dumme Verhalten, alles andere sofort schlecht zu reden, und dann die eigene Meinung durch zu boxen.
> Wenn du und die anderen euch dadurch besser fühlt, das ihr die seid, die hier den Leuten immer zur geilsten Hardware raten, dann bitte.
> Ich wollte einfach nur Helfen, was ihr vor habt....



Ohne Erläuterung?
Ich zitier mich mal selber:

"Wieso empfiehlst du nen 2600x für Videobearbeitung?
Macht halt keinen Sinn.
Und dann die 16gb ram...
Grafikkarte viel zu überdimensioniert mit der 2060S.
Gehäuse mit billigem acrylglasfenster.
Da is einiges falsch "


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

An alle die sich um meine Fragen bemüht haben. 

Ich danke allen und hoffe mein Sohn wird glücklich. Ich hoffe- ich auch. 

Wenn die Sachen da sind und ich noch Fragen zum Zusammenbau habe, werde ich mich an euch wenden. 

PC 6 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

726 € das sieht gut aus.  

DANKE DANKE


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



moritz777 schrieb:


> Ohne Erläuterung?
> Ich zitier mich mal selber:
> 
> "Wieso empfiehlst du nen 2600x für Videobearbeitung?
> ...



Zum glück hat er jetzt eine unterdimensionierte Grafikkarte die ich sich durch sein Überdimensioniert hochwertiges Acryl Fenster ansehen kann


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> PC 6 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 726 € das sieht gut aus.



Spare dir das Geld und kaufe lieber: 
be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab €' '59,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ein 600W Netzteil wirst du bei dem System niemals brauchen. Der Rechner wird nicht mal 300W (selbst mit OC) erreichen.


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ja stimmt,  aber für jetzt wird es reichen und wenn in 2 Jahren die nicht mehr reicht. Bekommt Papa die kleine  (freu)und mein Sohn kauft sich eine bessere.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Spare dir das Geld und kaufe lieber:
> be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'59,49 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ein 600W Netzteil wirst du bei dem System niemals brauchen. Der Rechner wird nicht mal 300W (selbst mit OC) erreichen.



Möchte der TE aber


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> Ja stimmt,  aber für jetzt wird es reichen und wenn in 2 Jahren die nicht mehr reicht. Bekommt Papa die kleine  (freu)und mein Sohn kauft sich eine bessere.



Auch in 2 Jahren wirst du keine 600W brauchen. Ein 9900K@5GHz+2080ti@2,1GHz knacken nicht 500W.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Auch in 2 Jahren wirst du keine 600W brauchen. Ein 9900K@5GHz+2080ti@2,1GHz knacken nicht 500W.



OMG ein 3600er AMD BRAUCH 600Watt....


----------



## Handballcop (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ging um die Grafikkarte. 

Netzteil habe ich mit Absicht so entschieden, weil die 10 € zu tragen sind und der PC bestimmt noch entsprechend weiter aufgerüstet wird. Somit genügend Reserven


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> Ging um die Grafikkarte.
> Netzteil habe ich mit Absicht so entschieden, weil die 10 € zu tragen sind und der PC bestimmt noch entsprechend weiter aufgerüstet wird.



Nee ist auch schon richtig so


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Handballcop schrieb:


> Netzteil habe ich mit Absicht so entschieden, weil die 10 € zu tragen sind und der PC bestimmt noch entsprechend weiter aufgerüstet wird.



Ich würde das Geld eher in eine bessere SSD investieren, als in ein komplett überdimensioniertes Netzteil.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Ich würde das Geld eher in eine bessere SSD investieren, als in ein komplett überdimensioniertes Netzteil.



So ein Quatsch, hast du eigentlich mal deinen eigenen Kommentar gelesen?


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, hast du eigentlich mal deinen eigenen Kommentar gelesen?



Ich reagiere bewusst nicht auf deine Kommentare.

@TE: Die CPU verbraucht ohne OC 65W, die RX580 verbraucht ohne OC 185W, der Rest vom System ca. 50W. Macht zusammen großzügig gerechnet: 300W.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> OMG ein 3600er AMD BRAUCH 600Watt....



Bitte was? 

400 watt reichen locker. Könntest du dich bitte erstmal mit den basics auseinander setzen bevor du hier irgendwas postest?

Ein 9900k und ne 2080ti benötigt allerdings bissel mehr als 300 watt.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Ich reagiere bewusst nicht auf deine Kommentare.
> Man bist du Schlau
> 
> @TE: Die CPU verbraucht ohne OC 65W, die RX580 verbraucht ohne OC 185W, der Rest vom System ca. 50W. Macht zusammen großzügig gerechnet: 300W.


Willst du ihn jetzt überreden 10€ zu sparen???


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> 400 watt reichen locker. Könntest du dich bitte erstmal mit den basics auseinander setzen bevor du hier irgendwas postest?
> Ein 9900k und ne 2080ti benötigt allerdings bissel mehr als 300 watt.



Wenn Videobearbeitung immer 32GB Ram brauchen, dann brauch der 3600 auch 600Watt. Ist doch logisch


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch, hast du eigentlich mal deinen eigenen Kommentar gelesen?



Sein Kommentar ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt völlig richtig. Für die derzeitige Konfig reicht ein (gutes) 400W Netzteil völlig aus. Es spricht nichts dagegen die 500W Variante zu nehmen...damit lässt sich heutzutage eig jedes Single-GPU-System betreiben. Es gibt ein paar Ausnahmen, aber die werden mit dem 600W Netzteil auch nicht besser laufen...die Ausnahmen verlangen einfach nach einem besseren Netzteil. Die Kingston SSD sieht auf dem Papier zwar nicht schlecht aus, kann aber letztendlich weniger überzeugen als ein Modell von Crucial oder Samsung. Wenn´s ein flottes M2 Modell sein soll, würde ich eher die Corsair Force Series MP510 480GB ab €'*'67,57 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (auch wenn die 1-TB-Variante noch etwas besser ist) oder die Crucial P1 SSD 500GB ab €'*'57,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland holen. Letztere ist gerade quasi im nächsten MM für 57€ abholbereit


----------



## jhnbrg (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Willst du ihn jetzt überreden 10€ zu sparen???



TE wollte sparen, wo er kann. Hier kann er ruhig 10€ sparen.


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ach jetzt könnt ihr auf einmal fast konstruktiv auf die Inhalte des Gespräches eingehen?! Damit habe ich nicht gerechnet...…
Das Netzteil möchte der TE als gute Basis für die Zukunft, wenn eine Aufrüstung nicht so krass wird(wovon aus zu gehen ist), ist das vernünftig.


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ähm... ja, und wann werden 600 watt NTs benötigt?


----------



## Master_Bytez (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Ähm... ja, und wann werden 600 watt NTs benötigt?


Willst du den TE jetzt unbedingt wegen 10€ überreden? Er möchte es .
Außerdem muss er in 2-3 Jahren bestimmt auch neues Board und CPU kaufen, soll er dann wieder ein neues NT kaufen?


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Hardware wird mit der Zeit eher sparsamer. Das 400W oder 500W reicht dicke. Wenn mal 'ne starke GPU rein soll eben das 500W. Mehr muss nicht sein.


----------



## facehugger (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Hardware wird mit der Zeit eher sparsamer. Das 400W oder 500W reicht dicke. Wenn mal 'ne starke GPU rein soll eben das 500W. Mehr muss nicht sein.


Wenn der TE mit der 600W-Variante besser schlafen kann... 

Gruß


----------



## TrueRomance (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Wenn mal 600watt nötig sind, dann bitte das straight power 750 watt nehmen.
Ansonsten das pure power 500/400.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Was geht denn hier bitte ab.
Master Bytez kannst du dich bitte aus diesem Thread entfernen? Was du postest ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Was du empfiehlst ist Quatsch und einige deiner Posts sind bewusst provokant. 
z.b. sowas hier: 





> Deine Config ist Crap.
> Jemand der Ahnung hätte würde sowas nicht Posten


...auf eine völlig richtige Aussage von einem User hier


> OMG ein 3600er AMD BRAUCH 600Watt....


Es gibt Leute die das evtl ernst nehmen was du da schreibst, weil sie sich nicht auskennen und es war ja wohl offensichtlich beides Sarkasmus. Hoffe ich jedenfalls stark.
Mehr als Spam kommt hier von dir nicht.

Du hast hier seit *15 Seiten*!!! *nicht eine einzige sinnvolle Sache* in diesem Thread beigetragen. Ausschließlich sinnfreie Diskussionen und miese Hardware Empfehlungen. 
Das muss man erstmal schaffen. 

*@TE*
Falls es irgendwie untergegangen ist. Das 600W NT ist aus folgendem Grund sinnfrei:
Quasi für jedes single GPU System reichen 500W locker. Selbst mit ner 2070 als Graka und nem Ryzen 7 total locker. 
Du müsstest später extremst aufrüsten damit 500W nicht reichen. Aka 2080Ti mit Ryzen 9 oder sowas. 
In dem Fall bringen dir die 600W vom PP11 aber auch nichts, denn wenn du sowas nachrüstest, dann solltest du sowieso ein besseres NT nehmen als das PP11.
Daher macht es null Sinn in 600W zu investieren. Du kannst quasi nichts kaufen, wofür du das PP11 mit 600W brauchst. 

Und da die Ram Preise so gut sind, nimm doch echt 32GB. Die Aegis sind so günstig gerade, glaub mir es lohnt sich.


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ganz genau. Für die Hardware, die du sinnvoll mit einem Pure Power 11 befeuern würdest, reicht die 500W Version dicke. Wenn du 'ne 1200€ GPU àla RTX 2080Ti nachrüstest, kommt eh ein Oberklassentzteil für ~100€ dazu. Für alle andere langt das Pure Power 11 500W. Das Pure Power 11 600W ist sogesehen kein sinnvolles Netzteil.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @*TE*
> Falls es irgendwie untergegangen ist. Das 600W NT ist aus folgendem Grund sinnfrei:
> Quasi für jedes single GPU System reichen 500W locker.


Jein, normalerwiese ja, wenn man das etwas günstigere B9 500W mit einer Vega kombiniert, dann gibt es hin und wieder durch Stromspitzen Abschaltungen, weil die Stützzeit vom B9 mit nur 16ms etwas dünn ausfällt. Darum hat zusammen mit einer Vega die 600W Variante ihre Berechtigung, siehe meinen Vorschlag mit Vega 56 und zwei SSDs für die schnelle Videobearbeitung

Oder man nimmt ein Pure Power, da reicht dann die 500W Variante, ist aber minimal teurer und hier geht es um jeden Euro.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was geht denn hier bitte ab.
> Master Bytez kannst du dich bitte aus diesem Thread entfernen?......



Nein, ich werde weiter hier bleiben! Wenn du meinst das Diskreditieren meiner Person bringt dich persönlich weiter...wir werden sehen.

Also ihr quatscht jetzt hier über 2 Seiten über ein für euch zu groß dimensioniertes(100W) Netzteil,
obwohl der TE sich längst dafür entschieden hat, aus persönlichen Gründen.
Ob die von euch empfohlene Hardware sinnvoll ist, wird der 16Jährige Sohn des TE dann in Zukunft merken.


----------



## fleXRr (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

600W NT -> 500W NT nehmen und 10€ sparen
Sharkoon Case -> Kolink Castle/Stronghold nehmen und 30€ sparen
Bei Mindfactory zwischen 0-6 Uhr bestellen und 9€ Versandkosten sparen

Dafür auf 32 GB RAM upgraden und glücklich sein.

Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt sind 500W vollkommen ausreichend.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das Kolink Gehäuse für den Preis echt top ist, bietet Möglichkeiten für ein gutes Kabelmanagement, hat ein Echtglas-Seitenteil und hat eine dezente Optik. 
Qualitativ kaum ein Unterschied zu dem von dir gewählten Sharkoon, kostet aber 30€ weniger.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



fleXRr schrieb:


> 600W NT -> 500W NT nehmen und 10€ sparen
> Sharkoon Case -> Kolink Castle/Stronghold nehmen und 30€ sparen
> Bei Mindfactory zwischen 0-6 Uhr bestellen und 9€ Versandkosten sparen
> Dafür auf 32 GB RAM upgraden und glücklich sein.
> ...



Was fleXRr sagt, davon ist Abstand zu nehmen. 
Wenn der TE aufrüsten möchte, dann soll er nicht schon wieder ein neues NT kaufen.
RAM kannst immer jederzeit dazu stecken.

PS: willst dem TE jetzt auch noch eine Gehäuse aufschwatzen, was nur dir gefällt?!!!!


----------



## moritz777 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Zum glück hat er jetzt eine unterdimensionierte Grafikkarte die ich sich durch sein Überdimensioniert hochwertiges Acryl Fenster ansehen kann



Wo ist die graka bei fullhd unterdimensioniert?


----------



## moritz777 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Was fleXRr sagt, davon ist Abstand zu nehmen.
> Wenn der TE aufrüsten möchte, dann soll er nicht schon wieder ein neues NT kaufen.
> RAM kannst immer jederzeit dazu stecken.
> 
> PS: willst dem TE jetzt auch noch eine Gehäuse aufschwatzen, was nur dir gefällt?!!!!



Es ist eherdavon abstand zu nehmen was du hier schreibst.
Wie schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, reicht das netzteil auch für etwaige aufrüstungen (Abgesehen von ner 2080ti).
Wo schwatzt er dem TE den ein Gehäuse auf?
Er hat es doch lediglich empfohlen und seine erfahrung geschildert.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



moritz777 schrieb:


> Wo ist die graka bei fullhd unterdimensioniert?



Aktuell macht die RX580 vielleicht noch ~60FPS bei FullHD, mit teilweise angepasster Grafikeinstellungen.
Da Spiele aber zukünftig anspruchsvoller werden...….


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Boah ey, was geht hier ab. 



Handballcop schrieb:


> An alle die sich um meine Fragen bemüht haben.
> 
> Ich danke allen und hoffe mein Sohn wird glücklich. Ich hoffe- ich auch.
> 
> ...



Also, das 600 Watt Netzteil kannst du dir sparen. Ich erkläre dir auch gerne wieso.
Das 600er Modell bietet im Gegensatz zum 500er Modell 4x PCIe Stecker.
Die werden über zwei Doppelstrang Kabel realisiert. Willst du die Grafikkarte als an beide Rails des Netzteils anschließen bist du gezwungen beide Doppelstrang Kabel zu benutzen. Dabei liegen dann zwei Strippen tot im Rechner.
Das solltest du dir sparen und daher das 500er Modell nehmen.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



moritz777 schrieb:


> Es ist eherdavon abstand zu nehmen was du hier schreibst.
> Wie schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, reicht das netzteil auch für etwaige aufrüstungen (Abgesehen von ner 2080ti).
> Wo schwatzt er dem TE den ein Gehäuse auf?
> Er hat es doch lediglich empfohlen und seine erfahrung geschildert.



Der TE hat schon mehrfach seine Beweggründe bekundet, da jetzt noch unbedingt 32GB aufschwatzen wollen,
zeugt nur davon das der flex hier gar nicht richtig mit ließt.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Der TE hat schon mehrfach seine Beweggründe bekundet, da jetzt noch unbedingt 32GB aufschwatzen wollen,
> zeugt nur davon das der flex hier gar nicht richtig mit ließt.



Eine Beratung hat die Funktion, dem TE nicht das schön zu reden was er will, sondern ihm zu empfehlen was er benötigt.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Eine Beratung hat die Funktion, dem TE nicht das schön zu reden was er will, sondern ihm zu empfehlen was er benötigt.



Er hat doch aber schon längst gesagt, das er die RAM eventuell dann nachrüstet, wozu jetzt der HeckMeck?


----------



## moritz777 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Der TE hat schon mehrfach seine Beweggründe bekundet, da jetzt noch unbedingt 32GB aufschwatzen wollen,
> zeugt nur davon das der flex hier gar nicht richtig mit ließt.



32 gb ram ist hier aufjedenfall sinnvoller als ne 2060S


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Weil man beim Ram Nachrüsten entweder jetzt auf dual chanal verzichtet oder später 4 Riegel nutzt. Beides nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



moritz777 schrieb:


> 32 gb ram ist hier aufjedenfall sinnvoller als ne 2060S



Die 2060S war angepeil, zum Anfang!



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Weil man beim Ram Nachrüsten entweder jetzt auf dual chanal verzichtet oder später 4 Riegel nutzt. Beides nicht zu empfehlen.


Im LowBudget Bereich, und bei eurer Konfig, spielt das keine Rolle. Der Mehrwert geht gegen null


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Junge, junge, 156 Posts für einen 800 € PC, das konnten wir alle schon mal zusammen besser....


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Die 2060S war angepeil, zum Anfang!
> 
> 
> Im LowBudget Bereich, und bei eurer Konfig, spielt das keine Rolle. Der Mehrwert geht gegen null



Die war von dir gesetzt. Sie hat in diesem Preisbereich nichts zu suchen.

Welscher mehrwert? Von dual chanal?


----------



## Lordac (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Servus,





Handballcop schrieb:


> Wenn die Sachen da sind und ich noch Fragen zum Zusammenbau habe, werde ich mich an euch wenden.
> 
> PC 6 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 726 € das sieht gut aus.


ich denke das Thema ist vorerst durch, da die Sachen scheinbar bestellt sind.

In dem Sinne wäre es gut einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren und auf eine Rückmeldung von "Handballcop" zu warten!


compisucher schrieb:


> Junge, junge, 156 Posts für einen 800 € PC, das konnten wir alle schon mal zusammen besser....


Hehe, mit weniger Vollzitaten wären es zumindest weniger Seiten geworden !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## fleXRr (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Der TE hat schon mehrfach seine Beweggründe bekundet, da jetzt noch unbedingt 32GB aufschwatzen wollen,
> zeugt nur davon das der flex hier gar nicht richtig mit ließt.



Es geht darum, dass man für selbes Geld einfach mehr bekommen kann. Ich lese sehr wohl mit und versuche hilfreiche Verbesserungsvorschläge zu bringen.

Allerdings klinke ich mich jetzt an der Stelle aus, weil es mir einfach zu blöd wird, noch länger deine geistigen Blähungen durchlesen zu müssen, die du hier vom Stapel lässt. 

Ich hoffe der Rest, der hier noch tapfer durchhält, kann den TE davon überzeugen, ein rundes System zu bestellen, welches er auch wirklich braucht. 

Tschö


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Danke, ciao


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ich finds ja cool, das Master Bytez auf die Netzteil Argumente die Sinn ergeben überhaupt nicht eingeht 


> Also, das 600 Watt Netzteil kannst du dir sparen. Ich erkläre dir auch gerne wieso.
> Das 600er Modell bietet im Gegensatz zum 500er Modell 4x PCIe Stecker.
> Die werden über zwei Doppelstrang Kabel realisiert. Willst du die  Grafikkarte als an beide Rails des Netzteils anschließen bist du  gezwungen beide Doppelstrang Kabel zu benutzen. Dabei liegen dann zwei  Strippen tot im Rechner.
> Das solltest du dir sparen und daher das 500er Modell nehmen.


Was sagst du denn dazu, hm? 
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit später aufrüsten und deswegen 600er. Es haben dir jetzt ca. 5 verschiedene Leute in locker 30 Posts erklärt wieso selbst beim Aufrüsten das 500er reicht, wenn du das immer noch nicht kapierst zweifel ich an deiner Intelligenz.

Und flexr ist nicht dumm oder so und man sollte mit Sicherheit nicht Abstand von seinen Posts nehmen. 


> 600W NT -> 500W NT nehmen und 10€ sparen
> Sharkoon Case -> Kolink Castle/Stronghold nehmen und 30€ sparen
> Bei Mindfactory zwischen 0-6 Uhr bestellen und 9€ Versandkosten sparen
> 
> Dafür auf 32 GB RAM upgraden und glücklich sein.


Denn damit hat er vollkommen Recht und das würd ich auch so machen.


----------



## jhnbrg (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ich beteilige mich ungern an diesem Offtopic, aber Master Bytez erinnert mich sehr stark an 2 "Experten", die vor nicht sehr langer Zeit für ihre "fachliche Beratungskünste" gebannt wurden.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ein 600Watt Netzteil zu wählen, wenn es denn so gut ist wie ihr alle sagt, macht sinn.
Denn ein gutes Netzteil kannst du >10Jahre benutzen. Da die Verbrauch Anforderungen von CPU und GPU weiter
steigen, brauch er sich eine neues Netzteil so nicht mehr kaufen.
Da können ruhig noch mehr Leute kommen, die meinen 500Watt ist jetzt sinnvoller, es deckt sich einfach nicht mit
meinem gesunden Menschenverstand, also brauch ich da nicht weiter ins Detail gehen.

OTer IQ von flex steht nicht zur Debatte. Aber kluge Menschen argumentieren nicht auf einem so niedrigen zwischenmenschlichen Level,
wie der Großteil, der Leute hier im Thread.



jhnbrg schrieb:


> Ich beteilige mich ungern an diesem Offtopic, aber Master Bytez erinnert mich sehr stark an 2 "Experten", die vor nicht sehr langer Zeit für ihre "fachliche Beratungskünste" gebannt wurden.


Willst du damit jetzt irgendwas sagen? Oder gilt das nur wieder meiner Diskreditierung


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Denn ein gutes Netzteil kannst du >10Jahre



Das ist auch falsch. Das sollte man nicht tun. Und damit hast du es wieder selber geschafft dich zu diskreditieren.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Da können ruhig noch mehr Leute kommen, die meinen 500Watt ist jetzt sinnvoller, es deckt sich einfach nicht mit
> meinem gesunden Menschenverstand, also brauch ich da nicht weiter ins Detail gehen.



"Dein" gesunder Menschenverstand unterscheidet sich glücklicherweise von denen anderer.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das ist auch falsch. Das sollte man nicht tun. Und damit hast du es wieder selber geschafft dich zu diskreditieren.


Das man das nicht tun sollte ist deine Meinung, aber nicht GESETZ oder TASACHE.
Ich verwende mein Netzteil schon fast 10Jahre, wieso soll das nicht gehen?!(rhetorische Frage)


Threshold schrieb:


> "Dein" gesunder Menschenverstand unterscheidet sich glücklicherweise von denen anderer.


Der TE sieht es aber genau so, willst du damit was konkretes sagen?!(rhetorische Frage)


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Ich verwende mein Netzteil schon fast 10Jahre, wieso soll das nicht gehen?!(rhetorische Frage)



Oha. Da müsste man sich mal die Werte für die Restwelligkeit anschauen ob die noch brauchbar sind.
Netzteile altern halt.
Natürlich gibt es kein bestimmtes Alter, an dem man Netzteile ersetzen sollte. Man kann das aber an den Anforderungen festmachen. Und heute ist das eben so, dass gerade die Grafikkarten sehr viel Last auf das Netzteil legen. Das war vor 10 Jahren, als dein netzteil aufn Markt kam, nicht so.
Da hattest du Grafikkarte, die praktisch nur einen Zustand kannten -- nämlich Vollgas.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Netzteile altern. Sie sind mit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr so zuverlässig. Ab in die Offcekiste damit und raus aus dem Gamingrechner.
Was für NTs du wie lange nutzt, ist deine Bohne. Und NTs von vor 10 Jahren sind aktuell nicht mehr auf aktuellem technischem Stand. Was das bedeutet willst du ja nicht wissen, wollte dir Thresold ja erklären.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Oha. Da müsste man sich mal die Werte für die Restwelligkeit anschauen ob die noch brauchbar sind.
> Netzteile altern halt.
> Natürlich gibt es kein bestimmtes Alter, an dem man Netzteile ersetzen sollte. Man kann das aber an den Anforderungen festmachen. Und heute ist das eben so, dass gerade die Grafikkarten sehr viel Last auf das Netzteil legen. Das war vor 10 Jahren, als dein netzteil aufn Markt kam, nicht so.
> Da hattest du Grafikkarte, die praktisch nur einen Zustand kannten -- nämlich Vollgas.



Naja vielleicht bin ich das Extrembeispiel (obwohl ich das nicht glaube) aber es zeigt doch das es geht und es wird ja auch gemacht.
Ich kann ja mal mit einem Tester gucken ob das noch gut ist, aber bis dato null Probleme. Ich übertakte sogar damit


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ja natürlich geht es. Du machst dir aber langfristig deine HDDs und SSDs damit kaputt.
Das Problem ist, was passiert wenn es mal nicht mehr geht. DANN ist das Geschrei groß.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Naja vielleicht bin ich das Extrembeispiel (obwohl ich das nicht glaube) aber es zeigt doch das es geht und es wird ja auch gemacht.
> Ich kann ja mal mit einem Tester gucken ob das noch gut ist, aber bis dato null Probleme. Ich übertakte sogar damit



Wie gesagt. Du kannst nicht ins Netzteil reinschauen. Du müsstest es an der Chroma testen wie gut die Kondensatoren noch arbeiten.
Vermutlich sind schon Kondensatoren bei deinem Netzteil geplatzt. Das fällt  nur eben im Betrieb nicht auf.
Gerade weil du ja eine starke Grafikkarte hast, die extreme Lastwechsel durchläuft, wird das Netzteil deutlich stärker belastet als zu Zeiten als die Grafikkarten nur einen Lastzustand kannten.
Kann also sein, dass dein Netzteil die Grätsche machen kann. Muss nicht, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eben da.

Falls du dir was Nettes gönnen willst -- wie gesagt, nach 10 Jahren kann man ein Netzteil echt mal ersetzen -- greif zu. Aktuell mit das Beste, was es am Markt gibt.
Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '199,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ich staune ja, das hier noch kein Mod durchgegriffen hat Was hier teilweise an Beleidigungen rumgeflogen ist, passt eigentlich nicht mehr auf eine Kuhhaut. Kommt mal wieder runter, das Wochenende naht 

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes und geht mal besser etwas respektvoller miteinander um. Das geht an alle Beteiligten...

Gruß


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> .....Vermutlich sind schon Kondensatoren bei deinem Netzteil geplatzt...


Nee da drin ist alles super, hatte es vor 2Monaten offen, um paar Kabel raus zu löten, und nochmal den Lüfter zu tauschen(Leiserer).
Laut HW Monitor liefert es sehr Konstante Werte, fast schon Statisch, aber ich habe natürlich kein Profi Testgerät.

Danke für deinen Vorschlag, aber sollte ich wechseln, muss es eh ein SFX NT sein. Aber bin froh das ich aktuell fertig bin mit Modding, deshalb bleibt
es wie es ist.


----------



## facehugger (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Falls du dir was Nettes gönnen willst -- wie gesagt, nach 10 Jahren kann man ein Netzteil echt mal ersetzen -- greif zu. Aktuell mit das Beste, was es am Markt gibt.
> Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 750W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'199,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Du empfiehlst ein Seasonic, das ich das noch erleben darf Thresh Die Umschläge von bq sind wohl nicht mehr so pralle gefüllt oder gibbet es gar keine mehr...

Gruß


----------



## stahlschnips (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Da die Verbrauch Anforderungen von CPU und GPU weiter
> steigen, brauch er sich eine neues Netzteil so nicht mehr kaufen.



Wie man sehr deutlich am Vergleich des i7-960 / i7-980X 
Intel Sandy Bridge im Test: Fuenf Modelle auf 54 Seiten untersucht (Seite 48) - ComputerBase
mit den unwesentlich neueren i9-9900X oderRyzen 9 3900X
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 7 3700X & 5 3600 im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Temperatur, Effizienz - ComputerBase
sieht...


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



stahlschnips schrieb:


> Wie man sehr deutlich am Vergleich des i7-960 / i7-980X
> Intel Sandy Bridge im Test: Fuenf Modelle auf 54 Seiten untersucht (Seite 48) - ComputerBase
> mit den unwesentlich neueren i9-9900X oderRyzen 9 3900X
> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 7 3700X & 5 3600 im Test: Leistungsaufnahme, Temperatur, Effizienz - ComputerBase
> sieht...



Und was ist mit den Grafikkarten?


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

GTX 570 -> 219W
RTX 2070 -> 215W

GTX 560Ti -> 170W 
GTX 1660Ti -> 120W


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Auch diese werden sparsamer verglichen mit der Leistung.
Glaubst du er wird sich in nächster zeit eine 2080ti kaufen?


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Auch diese werden sparsamer verglichen mit der Leistung.
> Glaubst du er wird sich in nächster zeit eine 2080ti kaufen?



Nee aber vielleicht eine 5700XT oder so


----------



## TrueRomance (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Und da reicht kein 500 watt NT?

Powercolor Red Devil Radeon RX 5700 XT im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und da reicht kein 500 watt NT?
> Powercolor Red Devil Radeon RX 5700 XT im Test - Hardwareluxx



Also mal ganz Praktisch gerechnet, CPU 200Watt + GPU 300W = 500W + 100W Puffer =600W
Ich habe noch keine negativ Berichte von zu starken Netzteilen gelesen, jedoch von zu schwachen.
Es geht in diesem Fall nur um 10€ also eigentlich nicht der rede Wert.


----------



## markus1612 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Die Angaben sind sowas von lächerlich.
Du kannst GPU mit 250W (wo im Übrigen die 2080Ti rangiert), CPU mit 100W und Rest mit 50W rechnen, was schon relativ hoch gegriffen ist.
Da man insgesamt auf 400W im worst case, also bei voller Auslastung aller Komponenten.
Wie oft das in der Praxis vorkommt, kann sich jeder (außer dir vielleicht) selbst ausrechnen.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Die Angaben sind sowas von lächerlich.
> Du kannst GPU mit 250W (wo im Übrigen die 2080Ti rangiert), CPU mit 100W und Rest mit 50W rechnen, was schon relativ hoch gegriffen ist.
> Da man insgesamt auf 400W im worst case, also bei voller Auslastung aller Komponenten.
> Wie oft das in der Praxis vorkommt, kann sich jeder (außer dir vielleicht) selbst ausrechnen.



Naja wenn du z.B. ein Game zockst, dann geht die Grafikkarte auf volle Leistung und der CPU auch.
Also sobald der TE Sohnemann Zockt kommt das also vor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Naja wenn du z.B. ein Game zockst, dann geht die Grafikkarte auf volle Leistung und der CPU auch.
> Also sobald der TE Sohnemann Zockt kommt das also vor.


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Es wäre nett, wenn du aufhören würdest über die emotionale Schiene zu argumentieren, und sachlich bleibst.


Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Also sobald der TE Sohnemann Zockt kommt das also vor.





Master_Bytez schrieb:


> [...] der arme Sohn tut mir jetzt schon leid [...]



Ein normaler Spielerechner (z.B. mit 'ner 5700XT) wird unter Vollast 300W brauchen, maximal 350W. Und beim Spielen sind eben *nicht* GPU und CPU auf 100%, da eins limitiert. Aber sogar unter synthetischer Vollast werden mit einer 5700XT keine 400W erreicht.

Was sind das für Leistungsangaben? Sogar ein Ryzen 9 3900X wird @stock nicht über 150W kommen. Welche sinnvolle GPU zieht 300W?


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



> Naja wenn du z.B. ein Game zockst, dann geht die Grafikkarte auf volle Leistung und der CPU auch.
> Also sobald der TE Sohnemann Zockt kommt das also vor.


Kannst du mir eine Grafikkarte zeigen die unter Volllast 300W verbraucht? Nein kannst du nicht. 
Und eine CPU die auf Volllast 200W verbraucht? Kannst du auch nicht.
Und wie viele Festplatten und Lüfter man braucht damit die 100W verbrauchen? Gibt es nicht
Die Rechnung ist kompletter Blödsinn und deine Werteb sind völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. 
Außerdem gehen eben nicht CPU *UND* GPU auf 100%. 

Mein System hat nen Ryzen 7, eine 5700XT, 4 Lüfter und mittlerweile 3 Festplatten.
Wenn ich auf 100% Volllast auf der Graka zocke die sogar übertaktet ist komm ich nicht mal den 400W nahe.
Was sagst du jetzt?



> Es geht in diesem Fall nur um 10€ also eigentlich nicht der rede Wert.


Du hast mehr davon wenn du die 10€ verbrennst, dann ist dir wenigstens für 5 sekunden warm. 10€ sind 3 Döner. 
Außerdem hast du immer noch nichts zu den 2 Doppelstrang PCI Kabeln gesagt die du mit dem 600er sinnlos rumfliegen hättest.




> Da die Verbrauch Anforderungen von CPU und GPU weiter
> steigen, brauch er sich eine neues Netzteil so nicht mehr kaufen





> GTX 570 -> 219W
> RTX 2070 -> 215W
> 
> GTX 560Ti -> 170W
> GTX 1660Ti -> 120W


Enough said.


----------



## joNickels (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Würde mich doch mal interessieren was mein Q9550 mit 1,456V zieht


----------



## Dr-Nice-X (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Hallo Handballcop, 

einen Rechner mit 800 Euro (oder gar drunter) zusammenzustellen und dabei gleichzeitig bis zu 4k Videoschnitt und Gaming zusammenzubringen ist schon eine Herausforderung, gerade wenn man nicht gleich ein paar Monate später wieder aufrüsten möchte, weil der Speicherplatz oder so nicht reicht. 

Meiner Ansicht nach, ist es mit diesem Budgetlimit nicht wirklich möglich ohne irgendwo einschneidende Abstriche zu machen. Und soweit ich das bei den bisherigen Kommentaren gelesen habe, werden Abstriche gemacht, die eigentlich nicht sein dürften (oft bei der Speicherkapazität, beim RAM oder beim Prozessor). Keine gute Idee. 

Ich glaube aber, dass es mit nur 100 EUR mehr wiederum sehr wohl möglich ist alle Anforderungen ohne Probleme zu erfüllen. Ich würde daher wenn irgend möglich die 100 EUR mehr einplanen. Es lohnt sich gerade jetzt, wo viele Hardwarekomponenten relativ günstig zu haben sind. Mit knapp unter 900 EUR bekommt man nämlich ein richtig guten PC der all das kann, was Ihr Euch wünscht und dabei auch die nächsten Jahre topaktuell bleibt. An 100 Euro würde ich es selber echt nicht scheitern lassen. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. 

Von Discount-PCs würde ich abraten. Die sind nicht auf Euren Zweck abgestimmt und irgendwas stimmt da immer nicht. Und es gibt einen entsprechenden Aufschlag. 

An der Uni (arbeite im Computerbereich) habe ich seit vielen Jahren mit Themen der Aufrüstung/Nachrüstung zu tun und speziell mit der Problematik: überschaubares Budget, hohe Leistungsanforderungen im Anwenderbereich (da aber eher CAD, Bildrendering und Layout) und gleichzeitig für flüssigen Spielspass geeignet. Ich weiß also wovon ich rede. 


*Mal ganz allgemein:* 
Man braucht nicht unbedingt die absolut neuste Hardware. Wenn jemand für einen Videoschnitt PC den neuen Ryzen 5 3600er (Sechskerner) vorschlägt, ist das nicht die beste Empfehlung. 

Die neuste Hardware ist meist überteuert und fällt innerhalb eines Jahres sowieso stark im Preis. Meine Empfehlung ganz grundsätzlich ist daher wichtige Hardware-Komponenten des Vorjahres zu nehmen. Da kann man eine Menge Geld sparen, gerade mit einem sehr knappen Budget und ist doch topaktuell. 

Ich habe mir mal am gestrigen Tag ein paar Gedanken zu einer sinnvollen Zusammenstellung gemacht, die die Kombination Videoschnitt-Gaming-PC ganz speziell in den Fokus nimmt und Euer Limit mit maximal 100 Euro Überschreitung versucht einzuhalten ohne gravierende Anstriche zu machen. Und um es vorweg zu nehmen:  Es ist gelungen. 


*Hier die Zusammenstellung im Detail:* 


*PROZESSOR (CPU):* 
Gerade bei Videoschnitt kommt es vor allem auf eine gute CPU mit möglichst vielen Kernen an. Ein Sechskerner ist eigentlich schon ungeeignet in dem Bereich. Mit einem Achtkerner ist man wesentlich besser aufgestellt. Für aktuelle Spiele reichen sechs Kerne natürlich voll aus, für Eure ressourcenintensiven Anwendungen weniger. Ich würde daher keine 3000er CPU mit 6 Kernen (ab 196 EUR) oder gar 8 Kernen (ab 324 EUR) nehmen. Wie schon geschrieben: Preis-Leistung ist für knappe Budgets nicht besonders geeignet. Wenn Ihr rund 200 EUR für die CPU ausgeben wollt, was sehr zu empfehlen ist bei Video-Gaming-PCs, dann nehmt einen Achtkerner der 2000er Generation. Damit seit ihr definitiv, gerade im Anwendungsbereich, wesentlich besser aufgestellt als mit einem Sechskerner. Die CPU ist Anwendungs- wie Spieletechnisch einfach richtig gut und wird Euch lange Zeit Freude bereiten. 

Natürlich kommt es auch etwas auf die genutzte Software an, aber dieser Faktor wiegt nicht wirklich schwer. Selbst wenn Eure Software mit Intel ein Ticken besser funktioniert, ist eine AMD-CPU trotzdem Preis-Leistungs-Favorit gerade im Mehrkernbereich wie ihr es braucht. 

Vorschlag: 
- AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX) --- rund  183 EUR 


*ARBEITSSPEICHER (RAM):* 
RAM-Speicher ist bei Videobearbeitung wirklich wichtig. Je mehr desto besser. RAM ist dabei gerade sehr günstig im Preis. Für flüssiges Gaming reichen 16GB vollkommen aus. Für Videoeditierung sind diese 16GB jedoch schon wieder in der Regel zu wenig. 32GB sind Pflicht, was aber natürlich auch auf den Umfang der Videos ankommt. 

Vorschlag: 
- G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3000C16D-32GISB) --- rund 110 EUR 


*SOLID-STATE-DRIVE (SSD):* 
Unabdingbar bei Videobearbeitung sind heute SSDs, sonst sitzt man vor dem Rechner und guckt die meiste Zeit auf ladende oder speichernde Bildschirme. Eine M.2-NVMe-SDD oder zumindest eine 2,5 Zoll SATA-SSD sollten daher auf jeden Fall in einer entsprechenden Größe im Rechner verbaut werden. 500GB sind bei Videobearbeitung und den heutigen oft mehrere Dutzend Gigabyte unfassenden Games mega schnell voll. Zudem muss immer etwas Platz frei bleiben. Ich empfehle daher grundsätzlich SSDs ab 1TB mit MLC (2 Bit pro Zelle) oder TLC (3 Bit pro Zelle) Speicherzellen. 

Vorschlag (M.2 NVMe-SSD): 
- ADATA XPG SX6000 Pro 1TB, M.2 (ASX6000PNP-1TT-C) --- rund 118 EUR (M.2 NVMe-Favorit: ist ein super Preis-Leistung-Tipp) 

oder

Vorschlag (2,5 Zoll SATA-SSD): 
- Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1) --- rund 99 EUR (2,5 Zoll-Favorit, wenn die 19 EUR Aufpreis zu viel sind) 

(Ja, es existieren noch etwas günstigere 1TB SATA-SSDs, aber da gibt es auch deutliche Abstriche in der Leistung, was sich bei SATA-SSDs wirklich nicht mehr lohnt für die 10-12 EUR weniger.)


*GRAFIKKARTE (GPU):* 
Für die Videobearbeitung selbst muss es nicht die Mega-Grafikkarte sein, da vor allem der Prozessor arbeitet. Für Gaming ist sie allerdings sehr wichtig, insbesondere je höher die Auflösung ist. Nun ist die Frage in welcher Auflösung gespielt werden soll, das weiß ich jetzt nicht. Für Full-HD-Gaming (1080p) sollte es eine gute Radeon RX 580 sein. Die MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC ist da schon die richtige Karte. Ob man MSI nimmt oder einen anderen Hersteller ist Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Sapphire-Karten, da die grundsätzlich irgend etwas im Kühldesign besser machen als viele andere Hersteller. Zudem sind sie vergleichsweise wirklich leise. Mit einer RX 580 ist man für Full HD perfekt aufgestellt, aber es ist auch möglich in mehr oder weniger abgespeckter Form WQHD zu nutzen. Das ist aber spieleabhängig und nicht generell zu sagen. 4k-Anwendungen sind kein Problem. 

Euer Vorschlag Full-HD (1080p): 
- MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (V341-064R) --- rund 169 EUR

Möchte man aber durch die Bank weg WQHD-Gaming (1440p) mit allen Details und hohen FPS-Raten betreiben, ist eine Karte der Radeon RX Vega 56 Reihe (rund 270-400 Euro) oder gar eine Radeon RX Vega 64 Reihe (350-450) eher in den Fokus zu nehmen. Die passen in Euer Budgent aber derzeit nicht wirklich rein. Nvidia-Grafikkarten sind zwar meist  leistungstechnisch ein paar Prozentpunkte stärker und auch Strom sparender als AMD-Grafikkarten aber auch überproportional teurer im Preis. Lohnt daher nicht wirklich, gerade mit schmalem Budget. Außerdem sollte man 8 GB Video-Speicher im Jahr 2019 schon haben. Ich persönlich würde daher mit einer RX 580 starten und in WQHD gucken in wie weit die FPS-Rate in einen kritischen Bereich absinkt bei den Spielen, die Du/Ihr spielt. Notfalls ein paar Details reduzieren. In dem Bereich kann man später immer noch eine bessere Grafikkarte nachrüsten und die alte Grafikkarte verkaufen, falls es gar nicht geht. Bis dahin spielt man mit den höchsten Einstellungen in Full-HD und hat seinen Spass. 


*AMD-MAINBOARD:* 
Da das Mainboard das ganze System koordiniert, sollte daran nicht zu sehr gespart werden. Ein gutes B450-Mainbord ab ca. 90 Euro sollte es schon definitiv sein. Da ich mich aber in der B450-Klasse nicht ganz so auskenne, kann ich nicht all zu viel dazu sagen. Von den Daten sieht es ganz in Ordnung aus. Die BIOS-Flashback Funktion ist sehr sinnvoll und sollte man heutzutage haben, wenn man später aufrüsten möchte. Andere Forums-User können da wohl aber mehr sagen und vielleicht auch ihre Erfahrungen zu dem Board ansprechen. 

Euer Vorschlag: 
- MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (7C02-020R) --- rund 98 EUR


*NETZTEIL (PSU):* 
Ein 600W-Netzteil sollte, egal für welchen Prozessor (2000er oder 3000er) man sich entscheidet und ob man eine Strom hungrige Grafikkarte hat oder nicht, in der Spitze eigentlich ausreichen. Selbst wenn man noch auf- oder nachrüstet. Wenn man aber absolut sicher sein will, dass einem der Saft nicht irgendwann weg bleibt, nimmt man ein 700W Netzteil was ca. 12 EUR mehr kostet. 

Euer Vorschlag: 
- Be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600W ATX 2.4 (BN298) --- rund 78 EUR 


*GEHÄUSE:* 
Das Gehäuse ist eigentlich relativ egal, wenn man nicht irgendwelche bestimmten Anschlüsse haben möchte oder Vorlieben im Design hat. Es muss nur ein ATX-Mainboard reinpassen, die mögliche Höhe eines CPU-Luftkühlers sollte man berücksichtigen sowie die Länge der Grafikkarte sollte beachtet werden. Wenn Ihr noch 3,5 Zoll Festplatten (aus einem alten Rechner) oder einen DVD-Brenner (5,25 Zoll) habt, dann wählt ein Gehäuse mit entsprechenden Einbaumöglichkeiten. Wenn dann noch ein paar gute Lüfter dabei sind, meist werden ein paar mit dem Gehäuse mitgeliefert wie in Eurer Auswahl, ist das gut. Es fehlen dann aber immer noch welche. Gerade wenn man eine AMD-Grafikkarte verbaut hat, sollte man die paar Euro für die fehlenden Gehäuselüfter mit einplanen, da die Grafikkarten etwas mehr Strom ziehen und auch heißer werden. Ein kühler Gehäuseinnenraum ist also wichtig, gerade im Hochsommer. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Die zwei fehlenden (passenden) "Sharkoon Shark Blades RGB, 120mm" (2x 12 EUR) würde ich daher auf jeden Fall noch dazukaufen um einen optimalen Airflow zu haben. 

Euer Vorschlag: 
- Sharkoon Pure Steel RGB Black, Glasfenster --- rund 79 EUR (günstig, zweckmäßig und elegant)
plus... 
- 2x Sharkoon Shark Blades RGB-Lüfter, 120mm --- rund 2x 12 EUR = 24 EUR 


*PROZESSOR-KÜHLER:* 
Beim Prozessorkühler könnt ihr erstmal gucken in wie weit der mitgelieferte AMD-CPU- Lüfter Euch in der Lautstärke stört. Sollte er Euch nach ein paar Wochen spürbar nerven, montiert Ihr einen geeigneten Towerkühler rauf. Gute leistungsstarke Luftkühler gibt es ab etwa 30 Euro aufwärts. Man hat die Qual der Wahl. Ich persönlich würde einen CPU-Kühler nehmen, der auf jeden Fall zwei Lüfter dabei hat, einfach aus Effektivitätsgründen und nicht zuletzt wegen der geringeren Lautstärke gegenüber nur einem verbauten Lüfter unter Last. 


*PREIS:* 
Summe mit M.2-NVMe-SSD: rund 859 EUR 
Summe mit SATA-2,5-Zoll-SSD: rund 840 EUR 


*Das ist eine sinnvolle Zusammenstellung, wo ich wirklich an Eurer Stelle keine Abstriche machen würde. Weder bei der Kapazität der SSD, beim RAM oder beim Prozessor. Es lohnt nicht.* 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch weiterhelfen. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Naja gut wenn IHR meint dann ist ja Quasi jedes Netzteil über 500Watt auf dieser Welt sinnlos, weil KEIN CPU und KEINE GPU soviel brauchen.


----------



## joNickels (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Naja gut wenn IHR meint dann ist ja Quasi jedes Netzteil über 500Watt auf dieser Welt sinnlos, weil KEIN CPU und KEINE GPU soviel brauchen.



Es soll auch multi GPU Systeme geben. Nur eine Variante. Ein übertakteter Ryzen 9 zieht sicher auch ein bisschen was. Wie gesagt kenne ich mich aber mit Hardware nicht aus.

Hier wird z.B. auf 225W Leistungsaufnahme übertaktet. Da kommen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, noch Verluste drauf. 

YouTube

Damit mein Post nicht komplett Sinnlos ist, hier noch ein Zitat aus einem anderen Thread, welches hilfreich sein könnte. Es geht um das oft empfohlene Aegis Ram Kit. 



HairforceOne schrieb:


> Ich würde mittlerweile eher von den Aegis abraten.
> 
> Ich bin sowohl in der Ryzen-RAM-OC Community als auch in diversen Foren unterwegs und es häufen sich in letzter Zeit die Probleme, dass die Aegis im XMP nicht sauber laufen und auf 2666 oder 2800 runtergetaktet werden müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



> Naja gut wenn IHR meint dann ist ja Quasi jedes Netzteil über 500Watt  auf dieser Welt sinnlos, weil KEIN CPU und KEINE GPU soviel brauchen.


Fast richtig. Jedes Mittelklasse Netzteil über 500W ist sinnlos, richtig. 
Wenn ein System mehr als 500W brauchen *sollte*, dann muss da so krasse Hardware drin sein, dass man so oder so kein Pure Power verbauen würde.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



joNickels schrieb:


> Es soll auch multi GPU Systeme geben. Nur eine Variante. Ein übertakteter Ryzen 9 zieht sicher auch ein bisschen was. Wie gesagt kenne ich mich aber mit Hardware nicht aus.
> Hier wird z.B. auf 225W Leistungsaufnahme übertaktet. Da kommen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, noch Verluste drauf.
> YouTube
> Damit mein Post nicht komplett Sinnlos ist, hier noch ein Zitat aus einem anderen Thread, welches hilfreich sein könnte. Es geht um das oft empfohlene Aegis Ram Kit.




Das mit dem Ram wollte ich auch schon beitragen, aber hier bei den Leuten, gibt es nur IHR Liste was richtig ist, alles andere darf nicht mal erwähnt werden.


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Naja gut wenn IHR meint dann ist ja Quasi jedes Netzteil über 500Watt auf dieser Welt sinnlos, weil KEIN CPU und KEINE GPU soviel brauchen.


Liest du überhaupt, was wir schreiben? Für die Hardware, die mehr als ein 500W NT braucht (RTX 2080Ti), kauft man eh kein Pure Power mehr, sondern ein höherwertiges für 100€+. Z.B. ein Straight Power oder eins aus den Premiumserien von Seasonic oder Super Flower.

Dieses Worte im Mund herumdrehen, rumpöbeln und dann in die Opferrolle gehen, wenn berechtigte und sachliche Kritik kommt deinerseits, verhindert eine normale Diskussion. Außerdem führst du unsere Aussagen zur Absolution, um sie ins Lächerliche zu ziehen. Das sind Argumentationsstrategieen, die mich persönlich z.B. an Trump erinnern. Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass du das absichtlich machst.

*Edit*
Um das klarzustellen: Niemand will dir hier etwas Böses. Du bist ehrlich willkommen bei jedem Thread mitzuberaten. Aber das setzt etwas Kritikfähigkeit und Selbstreflektion voraus. Und das war jetzt genug OT.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Liest du überhaupt, was wir schreiben? Für die Hardware, die mehr als ein 500W NT braucht (RTX 2080Ti), kauft man eh kein Pure Power mehr, sondern ein höherwertiges für 100€+. Z.B. ein Straight Power oder eins aus den Premiumserien von Seasonic oder Super Flower.
> Dieses Worte im Mund herumdrehen, rumpöbeln und dann in die Opferrolle gehen, wenn berechtigte und sachliche Kritik kommt deinerseits, verhindert eine normale Diskussion.



Ich habe dir nicht das Wort im Mund um gedreht. Ich lass mich aber nicht von deiner Meinung "bekehren" so "dumm" sie deiner Meinung auch sein mag.
Ich mach gerade Essen, und kann mir jetzt nicht so super viel aus den Fingern saugen um in Zaum zu halten.


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Ich habe dir nicht das Wort im Mund um gedreht.


Natürlich hast du das. Ich habe geschrieben:


FlorianKl schrieb:


> Für die Hardware, die du sinnvoll mit einem Pure Power 11 befeuern würdest, reicht die 500W Version dicke. Wenn du 'ne 1200€ GPU àla RTX 2080Ti nachrüstest, kommt eh ein Oberklassentzteil für ~100€ dazu. Für alle andere langt das Pure Power 11 500W. Das Pure Power 11 600W ist sogesehen kein sinnvolles Netzteil.


Du machst daraus:


Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Naja gut wenn IHR meint dann ist ja Quasi jedes Netzteil über 500Watt auf dieser Welt sinnlos, weil KEIN CPU und KEINE GPU soviel brauchen.


Das ist die Definition von Worte-im-Mund-herumdrehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Könnte man jetzt endlich mit diesem kindischem Geplenkel aufhören und zurück zu Beratungen kommen. 

Entschuldigung Themenstarter, 
aber wie immer im Leben gibt es auch hier einzelne Menschen die einfach nur nerven wollen, ohne sinnvolles beizusteuern


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Du empfiehlst ein Seasonic, das ich das noch erleben darf Thresh Die Umschläge von bq sind wohl nicht mehr so pralle gefüllt oder gibbet es gar keine mehr...
> 
> Gruß



Solange BeQuiet kein Dark Power 12 im Angebot hat, muss man eben was anderes empfehlen. 



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Naja wenn du z.B. ein Game zockst, dann geht die Grafikkarte auf volle Leistung und der CPU auch.
> Also sobald der TE Sohnemann Zockt kommt das also vor.



Nö. wenn du spielst, geht die CPU niemals auf volle Leistung. Die dümpelt dann so bei 40 Watt herum oder so.
Wenn du also angibst, dass der 9900k z.B. bei Max Last 200 Watt und mehr ziehen kann, dann ist das korrekt, aber dann macht die Grafikkarte eben nichts. Daher macht das nichts aus.
Und wenn du die Grafikkarte forderst, hängt die CPU in der Luft und braucht nicht so viel.
Besorg dir mal ein Strommessgerät und dann schaust du bei deinem Rechner nach, was er denn wirklich für eine Leistungsaufnahme hat.


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> ……...



Ja ok, ich werde ab jetzt nur noch BeQuiet Netzteile verwenden, du hast Recht. Ich war meine ganzes Leben auf dem Holzweg.
Ich werde mich heute noch selber dafür geißeln daran gezweifelt zu haben, was du und die anderen jemals hier vorgeschlagen haben.
Ich habe ja auch eigentlich null Ahnung, und werde euch bei der Nächsten Kaufberatung einfach nur zum Mund Reden.
*ich habe nicht angefangen diese Diskussion ins lächerliche zu ziehen* es geht um 10€ für 100Watt mehr.....


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> Ja ok, ich werde ab jetzt nur noch BeQuiet Netzteile verwenden, du hast Recht. Ich war meine ganzes Leben auf dem Holzweg.
> Ich werde mich heute noch selber dafür geißeln daran gezweifelt zu haben, was du und die anderen jemals hier vorgeschlagen haben.
> Ich habe ja auch eigentlich null Ahnung, und werde euch bei der Nächsten Kaufberatung einfach nur zum Mund Reden.
> *ich habe nicht angefangen diese Diskussion ins lächerliche zu ziehen* es geht um 10€ für 100Watt mehr.....



Echt jetzt?
Du hast keinen Vorteil von 100 Watt mehr, spülst aber eben die 10€ ins Klo. Wozu? 
Na ja, egal. Spielt sowieso keine Rolle.
Grenz ja schon an Kindergarten hier -- meine Fresse. 

Mal sehen, was der TS jetzt sagt, sofern er sich noch mal melden sollte.


----------



## FlorianKl (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Das Forum ist zur Diskussion da, es ist nicht meine Absicht, oder die von jemand anderem, dich hier zu vertreiben oder so. Je mehr Leute mitdiskutieren, desto besser. Das Ganze sollte allerdings sachlich bleiben, und man sollte die Argumente von anderen nachvollziehen. Das jetzt weiter auszuführen bringt aber weder dem TE, noch jemand anderem etwas. Falls du dich von mir persönlich angegriffen fühlst, möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen. Und damit ein schönes Wochenende, ich gehe jetzt ein paar Bier trinken


----------



## Master_Bytez (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Ja sachlich bleiben, und vernünftig zusammen reden hört sich gut an aumen: schön war es nicht, aber bin weitaus schlimmeres gewohnt, wenn du meine Freundin kennen würdest...…. 
ich geh jetzt noch pfuschen ciao


----------



## stahlschnips (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*

Schön, dass diese von mir mit Spannung verfolgte 21-seitige Kurzgeschichte ein versöhnliches Ende gefunden hat


----------



## facehugger (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Rechner für unter 800 €*



Master_Bytez schrieb:


> *Also mal ganz Praktisch gerechnet, CPU 200Watt + GPU 300W = 500W + 100W Puffer =600W*
> Ich habe noch keine negativ Berichte von zu starken Netzteilen gelesen, jedoch von zu schwachen.
> Es geht in diesem Fall nur um 10€ also eigentlich nicht der rede Wert.


Damit du mal siehst wovon wir reden, hier ein alter Test von CB zum Verbrauch (runterscrollen):

GeForce GTX 1080 im Test: Partnerkarten im Benchmark-Vergleich (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

da sind einige Customs der GTX 1080 vertreten, die unter Last alle gut und gerne um die 200W oder auch mehr ziehn. Und jetzt schau, was das *Gesamtsystem *dort verbraten hat. In der Spitze keine 350W, meist eher darunter. Das Testsystem:

Grafikkarten: Benchmarks & Methodik (2016) - ComputerBase

bestand damals aus einem i7-6700k@4,5GHz, einem Asus Z170 Deluxe und 4x4096 MB G.Skill RipJaws. Die ermittelten Werte kann ich mit meinem System (i7-4770k@4,4Ghz samt GTX 1080@2000Mhz) aus erster Hand bestätigen. 

Daher reicht ein aktuelles/hochwertiges Marken-Netzteil mit 500W gut für ein Sys mit jeder Single-GPU aus, wenn man nicht gerade die Spannungskeule rausholt und alles aus den Komponenten herausquetschen will, was geht...

Gruß


----------

